# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Project - ΦΘΗΝΟΣ ΛΑΜΠΑΤΟΣ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗΣ

## tomhel

ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ

Πριν από σχεδόν 2 χρόνια που έφτιαξα τον πρώτο μου λάμπατο ενισχυτή ( el34 p-p ) μπορώ να πω πως μου κόλλησε το μικρόβιο της λαμπάς.
Ήθελα να ξαναφτιάξω πάλι έναν ακόμα ενισχυτή με λυχνίες και μπορώ να πω πως σε αντίθεση με τους περισσότερους (που ο επόμενος ενισχυτής τους είναι ένας μεγαλύτερος και πιο δυνατός ) , εμένα μου είχε κάτσει ο lo-boy του αείμνηστου Κυρίου Σπερτου με τις el84 παράλληλα σε p-p .
Κατά την διάρκεια όμως αυτών των 2 χρόνων , λάμβανα ( και ακόμα λαμβάνω ) πολλά μηνύματα με ερωτήσεις σχετικά με την κατασκευή του el34 elektor , και σκέφτηκα να κατασκευάσω έναν ενισχυτή , όχι για εμένα , αλλά για τον φουκαριάρη τον αρχάριο ερασιτέχνη  , που να συνδυάζει  
Α) απλότητα κατασκευής
Β) Φθήνια
Γ) Οσο είναι εφικτό , ποιότητα ήχου
Δ) Αξιοπρεπής ισχύ εξόδου 
Αυτό θα ήταν για εμένα η δική μου συνεισφορά στο forum μας , μιας και θα στόχευε στην κατασκευή ενός φθηνού και απλού ενισχυτή που θα μπορούσε να τον φτιάξει έστω και ένας που δεν είχε ποτέ σχέση με λυχνίες.
Την βοήθεια δηλαδή που εισέπραξα και εγώ όταν κατασκεύασα τον el34 , να την ξεπληρώσω με ένα προτζεκτ , ειδικά για diy’δες αρχάριους με τον κόσμο της λυχνίας.
Ο lo-boy δυστυχώς δεν πληρούσε τα κριτήρια α&β , όποτε ξεκίνησε το διάβασμα και το ψάξιμο στο νετ για την εύρεση του κατάλληλου σχεδίου.
Την λύση τελικά την έδωσε ένας  ‘κινέζος’ , που τροποποιήθηκε μέχρις εσχάτων για την περίσταση. 
Μεχρι να βρεθει το καταλληλο σχεδιο , μπορω να πω πως πεδευτικα παρα πολυ με αλλα σχεδια , που με με καλυψαν...Εδω ορισμενες απο τις αποτυχημενες προσπαθειες..






Ο ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗΣ

Η πλέον δοκιμασμένη τοπολογία για έναν ενισχυτή p-p είναι η Williamson , αλλά ένεκα φθηνού budget προσπάθησα να στήσω έναν ενισχυτή p-p με μια λιγότερη λυχνία , γιαυτο κατέληξα σε τοπολογία self – split .
Το νέο ερώτημα ήταν τι είδους self – split θα έφτιαχνα , και δοκίμασα αρκετά σχέδια sprr τα οποία όμως αποδείχθηκαν πολύ θορυβώδες , ιδιαίτερα αυτά που χρησιμοποιούσαν την ecc83.
Γιαυτο δοκίμασα και την τοπολογία kathodyne 
Aπο το πρώτο σχέδιο μπορώ να πω πως με κέρδισε , με την απλότητα της αλλα και με τον ιδιαίτερα ‘καθαρό’ ήχο που άκουγα όταν δεν είχε σήμα η εισοδος.
Προενισχυτρια και phase-splitter ( buffer ) η ecc88 .
Αλλά υπήρχε ένα νέο πρόβλημα.
Ο ενισχυτής παραμόρφωνε και «ψαλίδιζε» όταν άρχιζε να ανεβαίνει η ένταση.
και κατάλαβα ότι κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά με την ecc88
Δοκίμασα δίφορες τιμές σε ανάδραση , buffer , ενίσχυση πρώτου σταδίου , αλλά τα πράγματα γινόντουσαν χειρότερα .
Τελικά το πρόβλημα λύθηκε αφού κατάλαβα ότι η ecc88 με μέγιστη τάση ανόδου τα 120volt δεν γινόταν να παίξει σε αυτήν την τοπολογία μιας και που η τάση στην πρώτη άνοδο ξεπερνούσε τα 220 volt
Γιαυτο πήρε την θέση της η 6n1p που έχει μέγιστη τάση ανόδου τα 300 volt
H κάθε 6n1p καταναλώνει περίπου 10ma έκαστη
Πάμε τώρα στο p-p κομμάτι του ενισχυτή 
Όπως θα δείτε στο σχηματικό , αντί για αντιστάσεις στις καθόδους , έχω επιλέξει για ρυθμιστικά ρεύματος τα γνωστά σε όλους lm317
 Το προτέρημα του lm317 είναι ότι πλέον δεν χρειάζεται ρύθμιση ρεύμα ηρεμίας της λάμπας , μιας που η αντίσταση μεταξύ out και γης την ρυθμίζει στο να καταναλώνει περίπου τα 30 ma ( τάξη ΑΒ )
Aν και μπορούμε μεγαλώνοντας την αντίσταση αυτή να ανεβάσουμε και το ρεύμα και κατά συνέπεια τα watt εξόδου , αλλά καλό είναι η λάμπα να ΜΗΝ υπερβεί τα 35 με 40 ma.
H αντίσταση για την ρύθμιση του BIAS είναι η εξής 
R = 1.25 / 0.030ma  = 41.67 Ohms
Η τιμή των αντιστάσεων θα πρέπει να κυμαίνετε από 39 έως 42 Ω , που αντιπροσωπεύει ρεύμα 29-32ma , ΑΡΚΕΙ να είναι και οι τέσσερις το ίδιο ( δλδ 4*39Ω η 4* 42Ω) ώστε όλες οι λάμπες να έχουν το ίδιο ρεύμα στο bias.
O μετασχηματιστής εξόδου είναι το τελευταίο και πιο κρίσιμο εξάρτημα του ενισχυτή μας.
Εκεί έψαξα πάρα πολύ , στο να μπορέσω να βρω κάτι επώνυμο – φθηνό – καλό
Νομίζω ότι ο Hammond 125e universal push pull είναι ότι πρέπει για την περίπτωση μας αφου είναι επώνυμο προϊόν , είναι πολύ φθηνός ( 25€ το κομμάτι ) και είναι καλούτσικος.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ , ο μετασχηματιστής αυτός ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ για hi-fi , η ιδια η Hammond τον κάτασει στους ΜΗ hi-fi , υπάρχουν πολύ καλύτεροι στην αγορά αλλά σε τριπλάσια τιμή…
Επίσης αντέχει μέχρι 15watt , οπότε είναι ιδανικός για την περίπτωση μας.
Eαν θέλετε να δείτε άλλους Μ/Σ εξόδου υπάρχουν και οι εξης-
Hammond 1650F – 70€
Edcor CXPP25-MS-7.6K – 60 $ ( αλλά πρέπει να έρθει κατευθείαν από usa )

----------

1kostasa50 (03-12-11), 

abet (14-11-11), 

αλπινιστης (22-10-12), 

arismihalos (24-06-11), 

aser (20-06-11), 

billisj (13-04-15), 

Danza (20-06-11), 

Dimpas (28-11-12), 

frangsig (13-12-12), 

ikaros1978 (20-06-11), 

ironda19 (13-12-12), 

kentar (20-06-11), 

KOKAR (20-06-11), 

lary leon14 (24-06-11), 

manis13 (20-06-11), 

Marc (22-06-11), 

moutoulos (20-06-11), 

Neuraxia (21-06-11), 

p.gabr (29-11-11), 

SIERA (20-06-11), 

spirakos (15-12-18), 

sv4lqcnik (21-06-11), 

thelegr (04-03-12)

----------


## tomhel

ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ

Στο τροφοδοτικό δεν επιλεκτικάν πολύπλοκα σχέδια , σταθεροποιήσεις και καθυστερήσεις για χάρη της απλότητας , ευκολίας , ασφάλειας και φυσικά κόστους.
Η καρδιά του τροφοδοτικού είναι ο Τοροιδης Μ/ς του γνωστού σε όλους μας Γιατρα , με την όπως πάντα άψογη ποιότητα και ευκρίνεια του.
Το δευτερεύων δίνει 2 μόνο τάσεις , όσες δλδ χρειάζεται να δουλέψει ο ενισχυτής μας
Η υψηλή είναι 220 volt / 300ma..
Αν υπολογίσουμε το ρεύμα που χρειάζεται ο ενισχυτής μας θα δούμε ότι έχουμε 4Χ30ma = 120 ma για τις el84 και μόλις 10+10 = 20 ma για τις 6n1p
Το σύνολο είναι 120+40=160 ma το ελάχιστο ρεύμα που θα χρειαστούμε , αλλά επειδή πρέπει να έχουμε οπωσδήποτε 50% πλεόνασμα στο ρεύμα αυτό καλό είναι η υψηλή μας τάση να μπορεί να δώσει 250-300ma .
Η δεύτερη τάση είναι η 6,3volt που μας χρειάζεται για τα νήματα.
Το ρεύμα που χρειάζεται για αυτήν την τάση είναι εύκολο να υπολογιστεί από τα χαρακτηριστικά των λυχνιών
Η κάθε el84 χρειάζεται περίπου 0.8 Α , όποτε 3,2 Αmpere χρειαζόμαστε για τις λυχνίες εξόδου.
Οι 2 6n1p χρειάζονται 0.6 A x 2 = 1.2 Ampere , όποτε στο σύνολο πάμε στα 3.2+1.2=4.4 Αmpere * 20% ( χρειαζόμαστε τουλάχιστον 20% ανοχή στο ρεύμα που θα πρέπει να δώσει ο Μ/ς ) = ΤΕΛΙΚΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ στα 6,3v είναι στα 5 Ampere.
Επίσης έχει προβλεφτεί θέση και για τσοκ ( 5-10Mh είναι ότι πρέπει ) αλλά εγώ δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει.
 Όσοι δεν το χρησιμοποιήσουν , απλά γεφυρώστε το.

ΚΟΥΤΙ

Στο κουτί είναι καθαρά υποκειμενική η επιλογή του καθενός χρηστή 
Άλλος προτιμάει μέταλλο , άλλος αλουμίνιο η ξύλο , αλλά εγώ θα σας παρουσιάσω την κατασκευή του δικού μου κουτιού μόνο και μόνο για να σας δώσω μια έξτρα ιδέα .
Ψάχνοντας Μ/ς εξόδου , έπεσε το μάτι μου σε ένα κουτί της Hammond από ξύλο και αλουμίνιο , και αποφάσισα να το αντιγράψω , μιας και που έτοιμο κόστιζε >100€
Βρήκα τις αλουμινένιες πλάκες ( άνω – κάτω ) να πουλιούνται ξεχωριστά , και αγόρασα 2 ‘ τάβλες πεύκο ΄ από τα πρακτικερ.
Ένας φίλος μου μαραγκός , μου έκοψε τα ξύλα στις επιθυμητές διαστάσεις , τις κόλλησα όλες μαζί και τις έβαψα με ένα βερνικοχρωμα.
Μια πολύ απλή διαδικασία που μου κόστισε λιγότερο από τα μισά χρήματα από το έτοιμο της Hammond.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ…
Το κουτί της Hammond έχει βάθος περίπου 7cm , στην δικιά μας κατασκευή το βάθος του κουτιού πρέπει να γίνει 10cm.
Μετά μπήκε η πρόσοψη ( που έχει ένα led λειτουργίας και το ποντεσιομετρο volume ) και η πισωψη με τον ρευματολήπτη , τον διακόπτη on-off , τις μπορνες εξόδου και τα rca εισόδου..
Σαν πρόσοψη βρήκα ένα κομμάτι inox μεταλλικής πλάκας ( από ένα παλιό φωτιστικό τοιχου ) το οποίο είναι τέλειο για την περίπτωση μας..
Η πισωψη έγινε από ένα απλό κομμάτι αλουμινίου.

----------

billisj (13-04-15), 

ikaros1978 (20-06-11)

----------


## ikaros1978

οχι τωρα πειτε μου! ειναι θεος ο ανθρωπος  η δεν ειναι?????
Μπραβο ! μπραβο! και παλι μπραβο! Για αλλη μια φορα μας εξεπληξες.τωρα να δεις μηνυματα που θα παρεις απο πολλους!!ετοιμασου  :Smile: 

ΥΓ ειχες πει σαββατοκυριακο θα ειναι ετοιμο...στο τσακ προλαβες!!χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## tomhel

ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ

Η κατασκευή του ενισχυτή περιφέρετε γύρω από τις 2 πλακέτες , δλδ τροφοδοτικού και κυρίως ενισχυτή
Η πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικού δεν έχει κάποια ιδιαιτερότητα , απλά εάν βρείτε μεγαλύτερους σε μf πυκνωτές ηλεκτρολυτικούς , τόσο το καλύτερο θα είναι.
Εγώ είχα 330 μf και σχεδίασα την πλακέτα με αυτούς
Η πλακέτα τώρα του ενισχυτή χρειάζεται λιγάκι προσοχή όσο αφορά τις βάσεις των λυχνιών που κολλιούνται από την μεριά του τυπωμένου
Τα lm 317 λόγο μικρής κατανάλωσης δεν χρειάζονται ψήκτρες και βασικό είναι οι αντιστάσεις (39Ω) από το out στην γη να είναι ακρίβειας..
Από εκει και πέρα οι πυκνωτές coupling ( 100nf & 470nf ) καλό είναι να είναι MPP η MKP .
Αφού τελειώσει η τοποθέτηση των υλικών στις πλακέτες κάνουμε έναν τυπικό έλεγχο ( μάτι και πολυμετρο ) για πιθανά λαθη και βραχυκυκλώματα , και συνδέουμε τον ενισχυτή με τους Μ/ς εξόδου και την πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας όπως φαίνεται στο σχήμα.
Οι τάσεις που φαίνονται στο θεωρητικό κύκλωμα θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν και στα αντίστοιχα σημεία του ενισχυτή ( έστω και με διάφορες μικρές διαφορές ) , και καλό είναι να μετρηθούν.
Εφόσον όλα πάνε καλά , δίνουμε σήμα στην είσοδο ( από προενισχυτη , mp3 player , κτλ ) και απολαμβάνουμε το αποτέλεσμα.
Επίσης μεγάλη προσοχή πρέπει να δοθεί στο τρύπημα της πάνω πλάκας στο κουτί , εκεί δλδ που θα στηριχθεί η πλακέτα του ενισχυτή και θα βγουν οι λυχνίες έξω.
Πρέπει οι τρύπες να ταιριάζουν με θέση των λυχνιών στην πλακέτα , αλλά και με τις βάσεις στήριξης της πλακέτας στην πλάκα.
Γιαυτο το λόγο θα πρέπει να εκτυπώσετε ( από spring – layout ) την διαφάνεια «πατρόν» όπου έχω ¨ποντάρει¨ με μπλε οπές τις ακριβείς θέσεις που πρέπει να γίνουν οι τρύπες.
Αφού εκτυπωθεί σε ένα φύλλο Α4 , κολλιέται με ζελοτειπ πάνω στην πλάκα , και με μικρό τριπανακι ( καλύτερα κοβαλτίου για να μην σας ΄φύγει΄ ο οδηγός ) κάνουμε τον οδηγό.
Οι μεγάλες τρύπες που θα περάσουν οι λυχνίες γίνονται με το ανάλογο ποτυροτρυπανο 
ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ.Το ποτυροτρυπανο να είναι για ΜΕΤΑΛΟ – όχι για ξύλο , γιατί αλλιώς μάλλον θα χαλάσετε την πλάκα  .
Πιο κάτω φαίνεται η τοπολογία του ενισχυτή μας , και το βασικό χαρακτηριστικό της σχεδίασης είναι το όσο δυνατόν λιγότερα καλώδια .
Τα καλώδια πρέπει να είναι συστραμενα μεταξύ τους , ιδιαίτερα οσα μεταφέρουν ac τάσεις , και όσο το δυνατόν πιο μακριά από το ομοαξονικό καλώδιο που μεταφέρει το σήμα εισόδου στο ποντεσιομετρο volume .
Επίσης το καλώδιο ανάδρασης πρέπει να είναι μπλενταζ , με γειωμένη μόνο την μια του άκρη , αυτή που ξεκινάει από την πλακέτα.
Όλα τα καλώδια που έχουν γείωση καλό θα είναι να πιαστούν όλα μαζί σε ένα σημείο στο σασί.
Εγώ τα έχω βάλει με έναν σχετικά μεγάλο ακροδέκτη στην κεντρική βίδα του μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας.
Η κυρίως πλακέτα θα ‘πιάσει’ στο άνω μέρος του κουτιού με αποστάτες βιδών στο ύψος των βάσεων των λυχνιών .
Μια ακόμα τελευταία αλλά σημαντική λεπτομέρεια έχει να κάνει με την διατομή της πίστας του τυπωμένου που περνάνε τα 6,3 volt για τα νήματα των λυχνιών.
Επειδή η διατομή τους δεν είναι αρκετά ικανοποιητική , καλό θα είναι να επικαλαχοθουν με μπόλικο καλαι , πράγμα που θα ενισχύσει ικανά την διατομή της πίστας.
Είναι το μοναδικό σημείο στο τυπωμένο που θα περνάνε αρκετά ampere όποτε καλό είναι να είναι ενισχυμένο.

Ένα πρόβλημα που προέκυψε κατά την συναρμολόγηση είναι ότι οι μετασχηματιστές εξόδου , είναι τσακωμένοι μεταξύ τους…!!
Δηλαδή ένεκα φθηνής κατασκευής ΔΕΝ έχουν ικανή ηλεκτρομαγνητική μόνωση με αποτέλεσμα όταν βρίσκονται σε κοντινή απόσταση τα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά τους πεδία να έρχονται σε επαφή και γίνετε ο χαμός…Τρίζουν σαν τις πόρτες στο πύργο του Κόμη Δράκουλα  και από τα ηχεια ακούγεται ένας θόρυβος που παραπέμπει σε σειρήνα του Β’ παγκοσμίου..
ΛΥΣΗ – Μια λύση που εφάρμοσα είναι να τους μονώσω με φύλο χαλκού τον κάθε έναν ξεχωριστά , αλλα και μεταξύ τους με ένα κομμάτι αλουμινίου ( πιασμένο στην γείωση ) 
Μια πολύ πιο εύκολη λύση είναι να τοποθετηθεί ο ένας πάνω από την άνω πλάκα εξωτερικά δλδ , και ο άλλος μέσα στο κουτί ( όσο γίνετε πιο μακριά δλδ από τον άλλο Μ/ς εξόδου , αλλά και από τον Μ/ς τροφοδοσίας ) 




Οι μονωμένοι Μετασχηματιστες εξοδου..( προσέξτε οτι το φύλλο χαλκού γειώνετε απο τον ακροδέκτη που φέρνει γείωση απο την μπορνα εξόδου )





Και οι δυο θεσεις που μπορουν να μπουν στο κουτι ( επανω και οι 2 αλλα και ξεχωριστα εαν δεν υπαρχει τροπος να τους μονωσετε )

----------

billisj (13-04-15), 

ikaros1978 (20-06-11)

----------


## tomhel

Ορισμένες ακομα φωτο απο την κατασκευή και συναρμολόγηση του ενισχυτη

----------


## tomhel

Εδω βλεπετε πως να τρυπήσετε την πανω πλακα για να βγουν οι λαμπίτσες εξω , και να γινει σωστά το τρύπημα ( με το πατρον απο spring layout )

----------


## tomhel

ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕΙΣ

Αν και κράταγα μικρό καλάθι για τις μετρήσεις που θα έπαιρνα από τους Hammond , μπορώ να πω πως ξαφνιάστηκα ευχάριστα.
Οι καμπύλες στα 1ΚΗz αλλά και στα 10ΚΗz έδειχναν παρά πολύ ομαλές , χωρίς κανένα σημάδι τρεμουλιάσματος η ταλάντωσης , ακόμα και σε μεγάλη μεγενθηση..
Η μετατόπιση φάσης ήταν εμφανής , αλλά όχι σε μεγάλο βαθμό και μπορώ να πω αναμενόμενη.
Ο λόγος της ενίσχυσης στα 0,8v είναι 11.75 φορές και η ταλάντωση ξεκινάει να μπαίνει στην καμπύλη από τα 1,8v , όποτε φαίνεται ο ενισχυτής ότι είναι αρκετά ευαίσθητος στο σήμα εισόδου , πράγμα που τον κάνει ιδανικό να παίζει με σχετικά ‘μικρές’ πήγες σήματος όπως mp3 player και cd.
Τα τετράγωνα τώρα  δεν μπορώ να πω πως σχηματίζονται  τέλεια , ιδιαίτερα στα 10KHz που φαίνεται στις αρχές του τετράγωνου ταλάντωση , αλλά και στο τέλος βλέπουμε ένα μικρό ‘overshoot’ , καθώς και λιγο μεγαλύτερη μετατόπιση φάσης ..
Μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο στην ανάδραση , ελαχιστοποίησα την αλλοίωση , αλλά δεν κατάφερα να το σχηματίσω πλήρως μιας και που γενικότερα οι λάμπες δεν φημίζονται για την ταχύτητα τους.
Για τους λάτρεις της τελειότητας οι ακριβείς τιμές του φίλτρου στην ανάδραση είναι 24,7k αντίσταση και 92 pf ο πυκνωτής.
Πάντως σε γενικές γραμμές , εμένα προσωπικά με καλύπτουν και οι μετρήσεις τετράγωνων ΑΛΛΑ και γενικά όλες οι μετρήσεις .
Μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο ενισχυτής μας είναι φτιαγμένος με το ελάχιστο δυνατό κόστος ΚΑΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ‘εξωτικά’ δυσεύρετα υλικά.











ΧΙΛΙΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ στον Γιώργο kentar που μου δάνεισε τα όργανα του και πολλες απο τις γνώσεις του
Χωρίς αυτόν δεν θα μπορούσε να γίνει το project - Φθηνος Λαμπατος ....!!!

----------

billisj (13-04-15), 

ikaros1978 (20-06-11), 

spirakos (15-12-18)

----------


## tomhel



----------


## tomhel

ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ

  Ο ήχος του μικρού μας el84 p-p καταρχάς πρέπει να ξεκαθαριστεί ότι ΔΕΝ είναι δυνατός .
  Οι el84 αποδίδουν περίπου τα 9-10watt , ( 300 Volt / 30 ma ) οπότε αν θα θέλατε να σηκώσετε την γειτονία στο πόδι , καλύτερα κοιτάξτε κάπου αλλού.
  Η αδυναμία του είναι εμφανής όσο δυναμώνει η ένταση , αλλά είναι κάτι το λογικό και αναμενόμενο μιας και που και οι λαμπίτσες δεν έχουν να δώσουν κάτι περισσότερο , αλλά και ο Μ/Σ εξόδου δεν είναι φτιαγμένος για κάτι τέτοιο..
  Απεναντίας ο ήχος του σε λογικές εντάσεις με εξέπληξε με την χροιά που δίνει στην μουσική , και ιδιαίτερα σε φωνές και έγχορδα όργανα
  Θα μπορούσα να πω πως τηρουμένων των αναλογιών έχει ίσως ελαφρά καλύτερο ήχο από τον μεγαλύτερο αδερφό του ( el34 , p-p 30watt elektor )
  Είναι ένας ενισχυτής για μικρούς χώρους και μικρά ευαίσθητα ηχεία ( π.χ ηχεία βιβλιοθήκης ) που μπορεί να έχει όρια στην ένταση , αλλά όχι στην ποιότητα.
  Και εάν από την άλλη σκεφτούμε ότι είναι σχετικά απλός στην κατασκευή , με εύκολα υλικά και πάνω από όλα φθηνός ( όλα τα υλικά , μαζί με υλικά για το κουτί το κοστολόγιο δεν ξεπερνά τα 180 € ) νομίζω ότι είναι μια παρά πολύ καλή κατασκευή ιδιαίτερα για κάποιον που θέλει να μπει στο κόσμο της λυχνίας..
  Εάν θα θέλαμε να ανεβαίναμε σε ισχύ θα έπρεπε να πηγαίναμε για έναν Williamson p-p με περισσότερες λυχνίες και άλλον Μ/Σ εξόδου και τροφοδοσίας ( βλ lo-boy σπερτος - kentar ) , αλλά εκεί πλέον θα μιλάγαμε για 180€ + για ένα μόνο κανάλι , και ένα πολύ πιο πολύπλοκο και απαιτητικό σχέδιο . 

Στο επομενο post θα σας δωσω τις πλακετες , θεωριτικα σχεδια , λιστα υλικών και προμηθευτων , και ολο το ποστ σε word μορφη για να μπορει να εκτυπωθει πιο ευκολα...

Χιλια ευχαριστώ σε ολους σας παιδια , ιδιετερα στον φιλο μου τον kentar , συγνωμη που αργησα τοσο πολυ να το τελειωσωσ ( σεχδο 3 μηνες ) αλλα ειμαι πολυ πιεσμενος αυτον τον καιρο
Εύχομαι οσοι απο εσας κατασκευάσετε τον ενισχυτή να τον χαρείτε οσο περισσότερο γίνετε.


Εδω ειναι τελειωμενος , με τα παντα στην θεση τους





ΟΥΦΦΦ , κουράστηκα ( γερος ανθρωπας  :Lol: )....
Πρεπει να παω διακοπες....!!!!

----------

Danza (20-06-11), 

Neuraxia (20-06-11)

----------


## tomhel

ΛΙΣΤΑ ΥΛΙΚΩΝ ( ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΙ )
ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗΣ 

Τα διάφορα υλικά μπορείτε να τα παραγγείλετε από τοπικά μαγαζιά , αλλά και από το internet σε διάφορα site όπως tube town , mouser , maplin κτλ.

ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ( ΟΛΕΣ Ό WATT ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ )
330k
100k
2 Χ 100 Ω
2 Χ 1 k
2 X 1 M
2 Χ 47 k
2 X 47 k / 1 watt
2 X 220 k / 1 watt
11 k/ 2 watt ( 2 X 22 k παράλληλα / 2 watt )
2 X 39Ω 
2 X 3k9
2 X 150Ω/1 watt
22 k + 2k2 = 24,2 k ( σε σειρά για την ανάδραση )

ΠΥΚΝΩΤΕΣ
30 pf styroflex ( tube town )
100 pf (tube town )
2 X 100 Nf / 400 volt MPP ( tube town)
2 X 220 Nf / 63 volt (tube town)
2 X 1000 μf / 16 volt ηλεκτρολυτικός(tube town)
100 μf / 385 volt ηλεκτρολυτικός
470 nf / 400 volt MPP

ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ
47 k log stereo ( ποντεσιομετρο εισόδου )
HAMMOND 125 E ( Μ/ς ΕΞΟΔΟΥ ) 
http://www.tube-town.net/ttstore/pro...Universal.html
2 Χ LM 317 T
2 X EL84 – Tube town η e-bay
6N1P – e-bay
3 X βάσεις λυχνιών πορσελάνινες B9A - Tube town η e-bay


ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ

4 Χ 1Ν4007 η BYV 26 ( ΔΙΟΔΟΙ Ανόρθωσης )
4 Χ 330 Μf / 385 volt ηλεκτρολυτικοί
150 k / 3 watt 
2 X 100 Ω / 3 watt
560 Ω
1 Χ 1Ν4002
Ασφαλειοθηκη και ασφάλεια 600 Ma ( για πλακέτα )

Μετασχηματιστής τροφοδοσίας από Γιατρα.
http://www.giatras.com/

Πρωτεύων 220 ac
Δευτερεύων 220 volt / 300 mA
                      6,3 volt / 6 A
Κλεμμενς για πλακέτες ( 3ων και 2 θέσεων )

ΕΝΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΑ ΥΛΙΚΑ

ΜΕΤΑΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΕΣ ΕΞΟΔΟΥ

Tubeland – custom 67€

http://www.esl1.de/product_info.php?products_id=35

Hammond 1650F – 70€ 

http://www.tube-town.net/ttstore/pro...ond-1650F.html

Edcor CXPP25-MS-7.6K – 60 $

http://www.edcorusa.com/products/426...5-ms-7_6k.aspx

Είναι και αυτό το site…
Στελνετε e-mail πρωτα 
http://ae-europe.nl/audio_engels.htm

Υπάρχει πάντα και η λύση της παραγγελιάς Μ/ς εξόδου από τον Γιατρα…

Εδω σε φωτο οι δυο πλακετες

----------

Danza (20-06-11)

----------


## tomhel

Και το pdf της hammond για το κουτι

http://www.hammondmfg.com/pdf/HWCHAS1710AL.pdf

Και ενα βιντεο που τράβηξα απο το κινητό κατα την  κατασκευη..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5Zo4v0VaZg

----------


## tomhel

Ολα τα αρχεια μαζι σε ενα υπεροχο 'βαλιντζακι' zip


EL84 PROJECT.zipel84 project .zip

----------


## WIZARD

πολυ καλη δουλεια
και παλι μπραβο!

----------


## Danza

Κόσμημα!

----------


## Costis Ni

Εξαιρετικό κουτί! Κια με καλούς μετασχηματιστές θα τα πηγαίνει πολύ καλύτερα!

Μια παρατήρηση; Δεν ρίναι τάξη ΑΒ, είναι καθαρά τάξη Α, γιατί με τα ΛΜ στις καθόδους, όταν η λυχνία πλησιάζει στην αποκοπή, κόβεται τελείως το ανοδικό ρεύμα. Αρα δεν μπορε'ι να πάει σε τάξη ΑΒ

----------


## p.gabr

φιλε tomhel
πολλοι λιγοι αντιλαμβανονται την ευθυνη τον κοπο την προσπαθεια και το αγχος σου για αυτην τηνπαρουσιαση .ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να φτειαξεις κατι και να το προτεινεις να το κατασκευασουν και αλλοι
Καταλαβαινω τις δυσκολιες αλλα
 Αυτο που δεν καταβαινω σε αυτο το φορουμ ειναι το γιατι δεν ζηταμε βοηθεια οταν κατασκευαζουμε κατι .ειμαστε μια  παρεα κατι μπορουν να βοηθησουν και οι αλλοι .....το σχολιο αυτο δεν αφορα εσενα αλλα ειναι γενικο μην παραξηγηθω...
Συχαρητηρια για την επιλογη με τα lm317
για τον μτ εξοδου ουδεις λογος γιατι ειναι θεμα κοστους οπως προαναφερες
Τωρα εχω δει κατι  παθητικο απο μια πρωτη ματια αλλα θα το μελετησω καλα και θα απαντησω με στοιχεια 
οι φιλοι δεν ειναι για να κολλακευουν αλλα για να στα χωνουν
οπως ομως και να εχει τα συγχαρητηρια δεν μπορω να μην στα πω
.........θα επανελθω αργοτερα......

----------


## Hulk

Φιλε Tomhel εισαι και ο πρωτος!!! πολυ καλη κατασκευη και εχεις κανει φοβερη παρουσιαση, πολυ αναλυτικη και περιγραφεις την καθε λεπτομερεια,
ελπιζω σε ενα απο τα επομενα προτζεκτ μου να κανω μια κατασκευη σου. Και παλι μπραβο!

----------


## manis13

Φιλε Tomhel ενα μπραβο και απο εμενα..πολυ ωραια η κατασκευη σου!!! αμα ακολουθειτε και απο ενα ηχειο με καλη ευαισθησια τοτε θα αποδιδει πολυ καλα!!!

----------


## Costis Ni

Μήπως θα ήταν καλό να πείς περιληπτικά ποιά σχέδια δοκίμασες και ήταν αποτυχία, μιας και ο κόσμος εδω ψάχνει διάφορα κυκλώματα και είναι κρίμα να ταλαιπωρούνται τσάμπα...

Αμα μπορείς να μου ζωγραφισεις και μια πλακέττα για το τροφοδοτικό μου εσύ η κανας άλλος δεν το έχω με τα eagle κλπ..  :Smile:  Δε ζητάω πολλά , 2 πυκνωτές (τους έχω) 4 διοδους τα βασικά δηλαδή....

----------


## SV1EDG

Εκπληκτικός.Προσωπικά θα διάλεγα τον Hammond 1650F γιατί πιστεύω ότι ο Μ/Σ εξόδου είναι το Α και το Ω στο audio.

----------


## sakisr

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα.Tomhel τι να πώ?Ζωγράφισες πάλι.(ευχαριστω για το zip)

----------


## SIERA

τα θερμα μου συγχαρυτηρια και απο εμενα tomhel για την κατασκευη αλλα και για την πρωτοβουλια αυτην την οποιο ελπιζω να μιμιθουν και αλλα παιδια.....

----------


## tomhel

Ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα σας λογια....
Οποσδηποτε και επιβάλετε οσοι απο εσας γνωριζετε περισσότερα πραγματα πανω στο θεμα να τεσταρετε την κατασκευη και να πειτε τις παρατηρήσεις σας.
Κανεις δεν ειναι τελειος , ιδιαίτερα δε εγω που δεν εχω σπουδασει ηλεκτρονικος , απλα ειμαι ερασιτέχνης χομπιστας.
Καταρχας πρεπει να σας δωσω τις πηγες μου , απο που δηλαδη εμπνεύστηκα για το σχεδιο του φθηνου λαμπατου.
Περα απο τον υπολογισμο ορισμενων παραμέτρων με το προγραμμα TCJ PUSH-PULL CALC η βασικη ιδεα ειναι απο εναν κινεζικο λαμπατο παραγωγης της suppo audio..
http://www.platenspeler.com/diy/amps...atic - pub.jpg 

Tο ccs ( lm317 στην καθοδο ) το ειχα εδω και καιρο στο μυαλο μου και το ειχα ηδη εφαρμοσει στο τελικο σταδιο των el84 εδω και πολυ καιρο , η ιδεα ηρθε απο εδω...( δυστυχως δεν μπορουσα να βρω τις ecc802s και δεν μου βγηκε καθολου σωστα )

http://diyaudioprojects.com/Tubes/EL84-Push-Pull/

Αλλα ψαχνοντας επεσα στην σελιδα ενος Ολλανδου , που ειχε τροποποιήσει τον πιο πανω κινεζο με ccs και με την βοηθεια των προγραμματων αλλα και μετα απο ποοοοοολες δοκιμες , κατέληξα στο σχεδιο που σας παρουσιασα...
Οπως καταλαβατε δεν διμιουργησα εγω το σχεδιο ( δεν εχω τοσες και τετοιες γνωσεις ) απλα το βρηκα και το μετέτρεψα λιγακι ωστε να ταιριάζει στα κριτήρια ΚΥΡΙΩΣ της φθήνιας , αλλα να εχει βασικα χαρακτηριστικα ποιοτητας...
Άλλωστε αυτο φενετε και στον παλμογράφο , που δειχνει ο ενισχυτακος των 180ευρω να 'γράφει΄όμοια η ισως και καλύτερα απο αρκετους ενισχυτές με 5πλασια τιμη
Εδω το σχεδιο του Ολλανδου...
http://www.platenspeler.com/diy/amps...-dorado_1.html


ΥΓ** Απλα θα ηθελα να σημειώσω , οτι δεν ειχα την αναγκη να φτιαξω εναν ενισχυτή ακομα για να ακούω μουσική , αφου ηδη εχω τον el34 του ελεκτορ...Μπηκα στον κοπο ( αλλα και στα εξοδα ) μονο και μονο απο την ανάγκη δημιουργίας μιας κατασκευής που θα βοηθούσε αρκετο κοσμο πιστευω εδω στο φορουμ , μιας και βλεπω πως το θεμα με τις λάμπες ειναι πολύ δημοφιλές..

----------


## Thanos10

Δεν εχω κανει ποτε σχολια στης κατασκευες σου αλλα περνω το θαρος απο τα λεγομενα σου.
Εκανες μια πολυ ωραια κατασκευη βεβαια εγω θα εκανα τις ακολουθες αλλαγες.
Οι αντιστασεις στα πλεγματα των EL84 βλεπω ειναι 1Μ θα πρεπει να μπουν 470Κ το ανωτερο ετσι θα εχει λιγοτερη παραμορφωση στην υψηλη ενταση.
Και θα εβγαζα τα LM317 και θα εβαζα αντισταση 150Ω με πυκνωτη 100μF για καθε καθοδο χωριστα μια που εχουμε αυτοπολωση.
Στην εισοδο στην λυχνια 6N1P στην καθοδο εχεις δυο αντιστασεις 1Κ θα μπορουσες να βαλεις εναν πυκνωτη 100μF παραλληλα στην πρωτη αντισταση.
Στο τροφοδοτικο εχεις βαλει τρεις πυκνωτες 330μF ενας ειναι υπερ αρκετος για αυτην την ισχυ ετσι εχουμε και λιγοτερα εξοδα μια που μας ενδιαφερει και το κοστος.
Στα σκρην σωστα εχεις 150Ω αυτα λοιπον απο εμενα παντα φιλικα.
Ακομη μπορεις να αλλαξεις τους πυκνωτες 0,1 που οδηγουν τις EL84 με 0,22 για καλυτερες χαμηλες.

----------


## Costis Ni

Ενα  βασικό θέμα ασφάλειας, απορώ πως δεν το είδε κανείς τόσοι ηλεκτρονικοί μηχανικοί εδω! Η ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΕΥΟΝ! Αν βραχυκυκλώσει ο μετασχηματιστής η τα νήματα, θα γίνει παρανάλωμα του πυρός! Αρα φεύγει απ το δευτερεύον και πηγαίνει στο πρωτεύον. Και πάντα τόσο μεγάλη όσο μόλις. να μην καίγεται.Αν στην καίει λ'όγω του οτι ειναι τοροειδής, βάλε ένα θερμίστορ. Στο πρωτεύον ΠΑΝΤΑ.

----------


## Thanos10

Νομιζω θα εχει βαλει στο πρωτευον σιγουρα απλα στο σχεδιο δεν φαινεται ουτε ο διακοπτης.

----------


## Costis Ni

Νομιζεις! Για κοίτα στη φωτο με την πλακέτα! Η αδφάλεια είναι απο την μεριά που είναι η ανόρθωση. Αλλα αν έχει και στο πρωτεύον και στο δευτερεύον πάλι λάθος είναι γιατί είναι εν σειρά.

----------


## Thanos10

Σοβαρα μιλας οποιος βαζει ασφαλεια στο πρωτευον δεν βαζει στο δευτερευον?μεγα λαθος αυτο που λες.
Για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες μπορεις να ρωτησεις τον ιδιο.

----------


## kentar

Tomhel συγχαρητηρια για την κατασκευη και κυριως για τον λογο που την εκανες 
και για την παρουσιαση-οδηγο για οποιον αρχαριο η μη στα ηλεκτρονικα θα ηθελε
να μπει στον κοσμο της λυχνιας.

Κωστα κατα την ταπεινη μου γνωμη για τον φοβο των Ιουδαιων βαζουμε ασφαλεια
και στο πρωτευον αργη   και στο δευτερευον γρηγορη και αν ειναι δυνατον
μια ανα καναλι.

----------


## Costis Ni

Τι να πώ, σε τέτοιος ενισχυτές δεν έχω δει σχεδόν πουθενα (μιλάω για "ετοιματζιδικα" πάντα) . Τώρα ο καθε ενας κάνει οτι καταλαβαίνει στη δικη του κατασκευη. Βασικά αυτό που ηθελα να πω ειναι οτι η ασφάλεια στο πρωτεύον ειναι υποχρεωτική. Σε κανονικές συνθήκες, κι αν είναι τα σωστα αμπέρ, αν βραχυκυκλώσει κάτι στο δευτερεύον, θα καεί.

----------


## kentar

Επειδη στις κατασκευες DIY συμβαινουν διαφορα ατυχηματα ειναι χρησιμο να υπαρχουν
και στο δευτερευον ασφαλειες. Αν για καποιο λογο ( οχι βραχυκυκλωμα παντως ) το κυκλωμα τραβηξει πανω απο 300 mΑ  η ασφαλεια στο πρωτευον δεν θα καει αλλα σιγουρα
ο ενισχυτης θα δουλευει με προβλημα.Με μια ασφαλεια στο δευτερευον θα απομονωθει
το προβλημα και αν υπαρχει μια ανα καναλι θα απομονωθει ακομη πιο ευκολα.

----------


## p.gabr

ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ
Ηχρηση τοσο μεγαλης χωριτηκοτητας στην εξομαλυνση προκαλει ενα πολυ μεγαλο ρευμα εκκινησεως το οποιο ξεκιναει απο τα 8 αμπερ και στα 0.2 δεπτερολ πεφτει στα 2α
θα επανελθω  αργοτερα αναλυτικα με πινακες εξομοιωαης  και προτασεις  (λογω  αγγαρειας)

----------


## tomhel

Εχετε απόλυτο δικιο....
Κατα την τελευταια μου προσαρμογη ( που δεν την χρησιμοποιώ στην κατασκευη ) που ειναι ενα choke , μπερδεψα την γειωση με την ασφαλεια του τυπωμένου στο layout...
Τα εφτιαξα ολα ( και στο .zip αρχειο ) , και ειναι ολα οκ , οπως δλδ πρέπει.
Οσον αφορα την ασφαλεια στο πρωτεον φυσικα και υπαρχει , απλα δεν φενεται στο σχεδιο μιας και που υπεθεσα οτι ειναι κατι βασικο που κανενας δεν θα αμελήσει να προσθέσει ( οπως π.χ και ο διακοπτης on-off )
Μεχρι στιγμής εχω κανει πανω απο 40-50 ανοιγοκλισιματα και δεν μου εχει καψει καμία ασφαλεια...( αν και εχω μεγαλυτερη ασφαλεια εκει 1Α)
Συγνωμη για το λαθος , αλλα το προτζεκ Δημητρακης μας εχει παρει το λιγο μυαλο που μας εχει απομηνει... :Smile:

----------


## tomhel

> Δεν εχω κανει ποτε σχολια στης κατασκευες σου αλλα περνω το θαρος απο τα λεγομενα σου.
> Εκανες μια πολυ ωραια κατασκευη βεβαια εγω θα εκανα τις ακολουθες αλλαγες.
> Οι αντιστασεις στα πλεγματα των EL84 βλεπω ειναι 1Μ θα πρεπει να μπουν 470Κ το ανωτερο ετσι θα εχει λιγοτερη παραμορφωση στην υψηλη ενταση.
> Και θα εβγαζα τα LM317 και θα εβαζα αντισταση 150Ω με πυκνωτη 100μF για καθε καθοδο χωριστα μια που εχουμε αυτοπολωση.
> Στην εισοδο στην λυχνια 6N1P στην καθοδο εχεις δυο αντιστασεις 1Κ θα μπορουσες να βαλεις εναν πυκνωτη 100μF παραλληλα στην πρωτη αντισταση.
> Στο τροφοδοτικο εχεις βαλει τρεις πυκνωτες 330μF ενας ειναι υπερ αρκετος για αυτην την ισχυ ετσι εχουμε και λιγοτερα εξοδα μια που μας ενδιαφερει και το κοστος.
> Στα σκρην σωστα εχεις 150Ω αυτα λοιπον απο εμενα παντα φιλικα.
> Ακομη μπορεις να αλλαξεις τους πυκνωτες 0,1 που οδηγουν τις EL84 με 0,22 για καλυτερες χαμηλες.



Θανο ευχαριστω για τις παρατηρησεις...
Οι αντιστασεις στα πλεγματα των el84 θα μπορουσαν ανετοτατα να μπουν 470Κ αλλα εγω προτίμησα σε συνδυασμό με τους 100nf να εχω μια σχετική ισσοροποια στις χαμηλες συχνοτητες ( βασιζομενος στην σχεση οτι περνανε απο αυτο το φιλτρο συχνοτητες που εχουν την σχεση 1/(R*C)..)
Aλλωστε οι μεγαλοι ηλεκτρολυτικοί στις καθοδους δίνουν επάρκεια στις χαμηλες συχνότητες..
Τα lm μπηκαν γιατι με αυτον τον τροπο δεν χρειαζετε να ματσαριστουν οι λαμπες εξοδου , αφου την δουλεια αυτη την κανουν τα lm
Οι αντιστασεις στην καθοδο της 6ν1π , θα μπορουσε να ειναι μια απο την αρχη και να ειναι στα 2Κ , αλλα εσκεμμένα ειναι 2 των 1Κ γιατι εκει έγιναν παρα πολλα τεστ ( μπηκαν πυκνωτες , μοιράστηκε η ανάδραση κ.τ.λ ) , αλλα εμεινε ετσι γιατι μου εδωσε το καλυτερο αποτελεσμα

Το κυκλωμα γενικα εχει δοκιμαστει με παρα πολλες αλλες διαφορετικες μεθοδους και τιμες υλικων...
Η τελικη του ομως μορφη ειναι αυτη που με ικανοποίησε περισσότερο και ειναι και αυτη που εδωσε τα καλύτερα αποτελεσματα και στα ηχεία αλλα και στα γραφηματα

----------


## p.gabr

επανερχομαι
εχουμε συμφωνα με το simulator εχουμε ενα ρευμα εκκινησης το οποιο ξεπερνα τα 8 αμπερ πραγμα που επιβαρυνει την γεφυρα καθως και τον μ/τ 
η τοποθετηση .1μφ παραλληλα στις διοδους προστατεθει αυτες αλλα οχι τον μ/τ
το 1 σχηματικο διχνει ολες τις παραμετρους
στο 2 βλεπουμε την ταση φορτισεως του πυκνωτη 
και στο τριτο επισης το ρευμα εαν βαλουμε ενα μικρης τιμης πηνιο 0,5ανρυ  τοτε δεν ξεπερνα τα τρια αμπερ  
δεν ειμαι της αποψης για πηνιο  αλλα μια αντισταση 100ωμ 4 w  θα ειχε πολυ καλα αποτελεσμετα επιτρεποντας ενα μεγιστο ρεμα εκκινησεως 3Α
αλλα η πτωση τασης που θα δηκιουργηθει επιβαλει 10 ακομμα βολτ  δηλ δευτερευον 230  για να ρθουμε στα ισα

----------


## p.gabr

επανερχομαι<br>
εχουμε συμφωνα με το simulator εχουμε ενα ρευμα εκκινησης το οποιο ξεπερνα τα 8 αμπερ πραγμα που επιβαρυνει την γεφυρα καθως και τον μ/τ <br>η τοποθετηση .1μφ παραλληλα στις διοδους προστατεθει αυτες αλλα οχι τον μ/τ<br>
το 1 σχηματικο διχνει ολες τις παραμετρους<br>
στο 2 βλεπουμε την ταση φορτισεως του πυκνωτη <br>
και στο τριτο επισης το ρευμα εαν βαλουμε ενα μικρης τιμης πηνιο 0,5ανρυ  τοτε δεν ξεπερνα τα τρια αμπερ&nbsp; <br>δεν ειμαι της αποψης για πηνιο&nbsp; αλλα μια αντισταση 100ωμ 4 w&nbsp; θα ειχε πολυ καλα αποτελεσμετα επιτρεποντας ενα μεγιστο ρεμα εκκινησεως 3Α<br>αλλα η πτωση τασης που θα δηκιουργηθει επιβαλει 10 ακομμα βολτ&nbsp; δηλ δευτερευον 230&nbsp; για να ρθουμε στα ισα  
εχω επιλεξει φορτιο 1,7 κ που αντοιστ σε ρεyμα παροχης 160 ma

----------


## Thanos10

Αγαπητε Tomhel εφοσον εχεις σε καθε καθοδο πυκνωτη και αντισταση δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι ματσαρισμενες οι λυχνιες αυτο ισχυει σε ολους τους ενισχυτες με λυχνιες.

----------


## Costis Ni

Δεν είναι έτσι ακριβώς. Αν οι 2 λυχνίες εξόδου έχουν κοινό πυκνωτή κι αντίσαταση, αναγκαστικά στο σημείο ηρεμίας έχουν το ίδιο ρεύμα, σε καταστάσεις με σήμα όμως η ισορροπία χαλάει. Αν έχουν η κάθε μια δικό της πυκνωτή κι αντίσταση, η κάθε μια μπορέι να ναι αλλού γι αλλού, με αποτέλεσμα πρόωρο κορεσμό του πυρήνα και 2η αρμονική παραμόρφωση.

Ασχετο: 0,8 Bolt RMS ευαισθησία εισόδου καλά δεν είναι για ολοκληρωμένο ενισχυτή;

----------


## lary leon14

Συγχαρητηρια για τη συνολικη προσπαθεια!
Το καπακι του τοροειδη απο που το προμηθευτηκες:
Ακομα δεν τελειωσα τον πρωτο λαμπατο,μαλλον θα με βαλεις παλι σε εξοδα(μικρα αυτη τη φορα!!!).

----------


## Costis Ni

> Συγχαρητηρια για τη συνολικη προσπαθεια!
> Το καπακι του τοροειδη απο που το προμηθευτηκες:
> Ακομα δεν τελειωσα τον πρωτο λαμπατο,μαλλον θα με βαλεις παλι σε εξοδα(μικρα αυτη τη φορα!!!).



Ετσι ε;; Να το δούμε κι εμείς το "τέρας" άμα τελειώσει, ΟΚ?

----------


## tomhel

Θανο δεν ειναι ακριβως ετσι...εαν δεις σε σχεδια τυπου williamson η μεθοδος ειναι fixed bias με αρνητικη ταση στα οδηγα πλεγματα των p-p λυχνιων , μια τεχνικη που μας δινει τη δυνατοτητα να διθμιζουμε απολυτα την ισοροποια μεταξει των 2 λυχνιων..Εαν ειχαμε 2 απολυτα ομοιες λυχνιες τοτε δεν θα χρειαζοταν το fixedbias για την πολωση των λυχνιων μιας και που μια αντισταση στην καθοδο θα καθοριζε το ρευμα και κατ επεκταση την διαφορα τασης (ref )
H λυση του lm (απο οσα εχω διαβασει ) καταρχας κραταει σταθερο το ρευμα (bias) και προπσαθει , καθοσον ειναι voltage regulator να εχει το ref στα 1.25βολτ

Αν και δεν ειμαι ειδικος επι του θεματος , αυτα εχω διαβασει για την πολωση των λυχνιων και νομιζω πως η λυση των lm σε σχεση με αυτην των αντιστασεων μας δινει μια συνεχης καλυτερη πολωση στις λαμπες εξοδου

----------


## tomhel

> Συγχαρητηρια για τη συνολικη προσπαθεια!
> Το καπακι του τοροειδη απο που το προμηθευτηκες:
> Ακομα δεν τελειωσα τον πρωτο λαμπατο,μαλλον θα με βαλεις παλι σε εξοδα(μικρα αυτη τη φορα!!!).



Απο Γιατρα ειναι το καπακι φιλε μου και ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια....!

----------


## tomhel

Παναγιωτη , στο θεμα του τροφοδοτικου τελικα τι προτείνεις..??
Χρειαζετε να γινουν καποιες αλλαγες..??

----------


## p.gabr

το ρευμα εκκινισης ειναι πολυ μεγαλο μπορει ανα πασα στιγμη να καψει την γεφυρα η τον μ/τ
απαντησα στο προβλημα μια αντισταση 100 ωμ πριν τους πωκνωτες θα ηταν καλο να μπει 
κοιτα και το σχεδιο που παραθετεις να παρεις μια ιδεα και προτεινει 2 αμπερ  εσυ εχεις βαλει 1αμπ  γεφυρα
http://diyaudioprojects.com/Tubes/EL84-Push-Pull/
διορθωνω εδω το ειδα
http://www.platenspeler.com/diy/amps...-dorado_1.html

----------


## Costis Ni

> το ρευμα εκκινισης ειναι πολυ μεγαλο μπορει ανα πασα στιγμη να καψει την γεφυρα η τον μ/τ
> απαντησα στο προβλημα μια αντισταση 100 ωμ πριν τους πωκνωτες θα ηταν καλο να μπει 
> κοιτα και το σχεδιο που παραθετεις να παρεις μια ιδεα και προτεινει 2 αμπερ  εσυ εχεις βαλει 1αμπ  γεφυρα
> http://diyaudioprojects.com/Tubes/EL84-Push-Pull/
> διορθωνω εδω το ειδα
> http://www.platenspeler.com/diy/amps...-dorado_1.html



Η καλύτερα, ένα τσοκ οσο πιο πολλά Η, που έχει και αντίσταση (λόγω του τυλίγματος). 2 σε 1 δηλαδή. Η ένα θερμίστορ στο πρωτεύον. 
Ακόμα καλύτερα, και τα δύο!

----------


## Thanos10

Υπαρχουν δυο μεθοδοι για την πολωση των λυχνιων.
Η αυτοπολωση που στην περιπτωση αυτη εχουμε ξεχωριστους πυκνωτες και αντιστασεις στην καθοδο και δεν χρειαζομασται ματσαρισμενες λυχνιες.
Στην περιπτωση αρνητικης τασης στα πλεγματα θελουμε ματσαρισμενες λυχνιες βεβαια σε αυτη την περιπτωση περνουμε τα μεγιστα απο την λυχνια.

----------


## mikosmas

*tomhel* δεν θα σου πω συγχαρητηρια μονο για τιν κατασκευη αλλα και για την αλλη οπτικη γωνια που προσεγκισες το ολο prοject σου βγαζω το καπελο. Οσον αφορα το τροφοδοτικο το προβλιμα αυτο το ειχα και εγω ελυσα το προβλημα βαζωτας μια αντισταση παραλιλα στον ρελε καθηστερισης γυρω στα 100 κω ετσι οστε να υπαρχει μια διαφιγη ρευματος και να φορτιζονται οι πυκνωτες σιγα σιγα .Με αυτον τον τροπο οταν ανιγει η υψιλη οι πυκνωτες θα ειναι μισοφορτισμαινοι

----------


## Thanos10

> το ρευμα εκκινισης ειναι πολυ μεγαλο μπορει ανα πασα στιγμη να καψει την γεφυρα η τον μ/τ
> απαντησα στο προβλημα μια αντισταση 100 ωμ πριν τους πωκνωτες θα ηταν καλο να μπει 
> κοιτα και το σχεδιο που παραθετεις να παρεις μια ιδεα και προτεινει 2 αμπερ εσυ εχεις βαλει 1αμπ γεφυρα
> http://diyaudioprojects.com/Tubes/EL84-Push-Pull/
> διορθωνω εδω το ειδα
> http://www.platenspeler.com/diy/amps...-dorado_1.html



Παναγιωτη δεν χρειαζεται τοσο μεγαλους πυκνωτες με τον εναν ειναι παραπολυ ενταξει για αυτην την ισχυ.

----------


## spirakos

Τα πρωτα συγχαρητηρια τα παιρνεις επειδη εκατσες και ασxοληθηκες και σπαταλησες το χρονο σου για τριτους
Τα δευτερα συγχαρητηρια τα κερδισες με τη κατασκευη και τη παρουσιαση
Ε και ενα μπραβο απο μενα που εκανες το κινεζο να παιζει σαν Ευρωπαιος και να ακουγεται σαν Ελληνας
Καλες ακροασεις ευχομαι και μακαρι μεσω τουτου να μυηθουν ακομα περισσοτεροι το κοσμο της λυχνιας
Good Job Tomhel!

----------


## p.gabr

Η ΠΡΟΤΑΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ

H προταση μου για το τροφοδοτικο ειναι αυτη 
οι αλλαγες 
1 να χρησιμοποιηθει γεφυρα 1000v 2A
2 H τιμη των δυο ηλεκτρολ. 330 uf
3 η ταση δετερευοντος +10v επιπλεον δηλ 230
4 η τιμη της αντιστασης του φιλτρου 110 ωμ  να ειναι απο 2αντιστασεις παραλ. 220ωμ 2w

σχημα 1παραθετω  τυπικο σχηματικο  με  πυkνωτες αποζευξης 1uf που καλο θα ηταν να μπουν
σχημα 2και 3 simulator του κυκλωματος που δειχνει το πρωτο τα ρευματα και το δευτερο τις τασεις
σημειωση ηαντισταση r2 στο simulator δεν μπαινει (παριστα το φορτιο)  
και  καλο θα ηταν να μπει στην εξοδο μια αντισταση 100κωμ 5w για την εκφορτιση πυκνωτων

----------


## tomhel

> Υπαρχουν δυο μεθοδοι για την πολωση των λυχνιων.
> Η αυτοπολωση που στην περιπτωση αυτη εχουμε ξεχωριστους πυκνωτες και αντιστασεις στην καθοδο και δεν χρειαζομασται ματσαρισμενες λυχνιες.
> Στην περιπτωση αρνητικης τασης στα πλεγματα θελουμε ματσαρισμενες λυχνιες βεβαια σε αυτη την περιπτωση περνουμε τα μεγιστα απο την λυχνια.



Θανο ειχα ακριβως την αντιθετη εντύπωση , αλλα ρωτησα και εμαθα οτι εχεις δίκιο σε αυτο που λες..( εξακολουθει να μου φενεται παραξενο ομως...)
Το θεμα ομως ειναι (και εαν δεις στις πρωτες φωτο που εχω ) η αυτοπολωση δεν εδωσε τα αναμενομενα αποτελεσματα στο βολτομετρο σε αντιθεση με τα lm που ειχα ακριβως τις τασεις που ηθελα.
Παναγιωτη η προταση σου ειναι σημαντικη , και οσοι θα μπουν στον κοπο να κατασκευασουν τον ενισχυτη καλο θα ειναι να την λαβουν υποψιν τους.
Και παλι ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια...( Σπυρακλα ποτε θα μας παει αυτος ο παλιο-γιωργης για καφε να τα πουμε κιολας...???)

----------


## p.gabr

ευχαριστω ολους  και συγνωμη για την παρεμβολη στην παρουσιαση
αισθανομουν ομως υποχρεωμενος να το αναφερω  και να προτεινω κατι υπευθυνο
και κατι αλλο που ξεχασα να αναφερω προηγουμενως
εχουμε στο κυκλωμα αυτο  και οικονομια πραγμα που θελει ο κατασκευαστης αλλα και αλλη μια βελτιωση στο θεμα του ριπλ δηλ της εξομαλυνσης
απο 1.2βολτ που ειχε  με τους 4 πκνωτες 330uf     στα 140 mv με 2 πυκνωτες και μια αντισταση οπως  διχνει το διαγραμμα με αυτην την συνδεσμολογια
για θεμα πηνιου δεν συζηταω για παρακαμπτουμε την ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ

----------


## Thanos10

Παναγιωτη δεν χρειαζεται πηνιο λογο οτι ο ενισχυτης ειναι P.P μονο στους SE θελει.

----------


## p.gabr

σωστο   αλλα στην προσπαθεια τους μερικοι για να μιλησουν αναφαιρoυν και αυτο

----------


## Thanos10

> Θανο ειχα ακριβως την αντιθετη εντύπωση , αλλα ρωτησα και εμαθα οτι εχεις δίκιο σε αυτο που λες..( εξακολουθει να μου φενεται παραξενο ομως...)
> Το θεμα ομως ειναι (και εαν δεις στις πρωτες φωτο που εχω ) η αυτοπολωση δεν εδωσε τα αναμενομενα αποτελεσματα στο βολτομετρο σε αντιθεση με τα lm που ειχα ακριβως τις τασεις που ηθελα.
> Παναγιωτη η προταση σου ειναι σημαντικη , και οσοι θα μπουν στον κοπο να κατασκευασουν τον ενισχυτη καλο θα ειναι να την λαβουν υποψιν τους.
> Και παλι ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια...( Σπυρακλα ποτε θα μας παει αυτος ο παλιο-γιωργης για καφε να τα πουμε κιολας...???)



Μα παλι αυτοπολωση εχεις αφου δεν εχεις αρνητικη ταση στα πλεγματα.
Να σου πω οταν εχεις αρνητικη ταση ρυθμιζεις το ρευμα εκει που πρεπει, εδω εχουμε το εξης δεν θα εχουμε το ιδιο ρευμα γιατι οι λυχνιες εχουν διαφορες  στην κατασκευη τους (οπως και τα τρανζιστορ κανενα δεν ειναι ιδιο) γιαυτο θελουμε ματσαρισμενες.

----------


## arismihalos

συγχαρητηρια για το θεμα που διμιουργησες ,για την κατασκευη και κυριως επειδη το παρουσιαζεις τοσο αναλυτικα ωστε καποιος αρχαριος οπως εγω να μπορεσει να καταλαβει

----------


## arismihalos

Ποσο τελικα σου κοστισε το ολο project; ρωταω γιατι ειμαι ετοιμος να σε μιμηθω

----------


## tomhel

> Ποσο τελικα σου κοστισε το ολο project; ρωταω γιατι ειμαι ετοιμος να σε μιμηθω



Χωρις το κουτι ΔΕΝ θα σου παει πανω απο 150€ , ενω υπολογισε περιπου μια κατασκευη κουτιου σαν και το δικο μου παει στα 30€ 
Οποτε συνολικα πας απο 180 μεχρι 200€ το μέγιστο..

----------

arismihalos (26-06-11)

----------


## Hulk

Να ρωτησω και εγω τωρα κατι ξεκαρφωτο; επειδη ειμαι ασχετος απο λυχνιες, οταν λετε (ματσαρισμενες) τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο; :Confused1:

----------


## navar

> Να ρωτησω και εγω τωρα κατι ξεκαρφωτο; επειδη ειμαι ασχετος απο λυχνιες, οταν λετε (ματσαρισμενες) τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο;



έχω την εντύπωση οτι μάλλον εννοούμε , ζευγάρι , που έχουν ακριβώς τα ιδια χαρακτηριστικά !
μιας και οι λυχνίες δεν ήταν ποτέ ακριβώς ακριβώς ίδιες !

----------


## tomhel

> έχω την εντύπωση οτι μάλλον εννοούμε , ζευγάρι , που έχουν ακριβώς τα ιδια χαρακτηριστικά !
> μιας και οι λυχνίες δεν ήταν ποτέ ακριβώς ακριβώς ίδιες !



Ακριβως αυτο...( ματσαρισμα εκ του matching δλδ ταίριασμα )

----------


## Hulk

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση. :Biggrin:

----------


## Costis Ni

> σωστο   αλλα στην προσπαθεια τους μερικοι για να μιλησουν αναφαιρoυν και αυτο



Εμένα λές; :P Τώρα το είδα!

----------


## 1kostasa50

Πολυ ομορφη κατασκευη και σχετικα φθηνη οπως αναφερεις,ενα μεγαλο μπραβο και απο μενα για την εξαιρετικη προσπαθεια που εκανες.Η ισχυς του ενισχυτη τελικα ποσο ειναι?

----------


## tomhel

Γεια σου φιλε μου...και ευχαριστω...!
Εαν θυμαμαι καλα ( απο τις μετρησεις που ειχα κανει τοτε ) ειναι κοντα στα 12-13 watt rms...

----------


## p.gabr

Καλησπερα και παλι σε αυτην την ωραια κατασκευη και παρουσιαση
Παιδια μην υποτιματε τα 10watt rms 
Ειναι απιστευτα πολλα με ενα καλο ζευγαρι ηχεια 
Θα απορειτε και θα ειστε υπερυφανοι για το πως ειναι η πραγματικη ισχυς
Οι δε φιλοι δεν θα πιστευουν ποτε οτι τοσα λιγα βαττ κουνουν και ......σωθικα

Και πραγματικα ειναι μια καλη επιλογη για φθηνο λαμπατο

----------


## sv9dri

Φίλε tomhel πολύ ωραία κατασκευή και ένα ακόμα μπράβο για την παρουσίαση . Φαίνεται πως είσαι πολύ μερακλής . Συμφωνώ και με τον Παναγιώτη p.gabr για τα 10w rms . Επίσης οι EL84 φημίζονται για το ποιοτικό τους ήχο , ζηλεύω τώρα .....Βρε τι αλκολίκι είναι αυτό που έχουμε πάθει με τις λάμπες ......30 και κάτι χρόνια και δεν λέει να περάσει  (ούτε και θέλω δηλαδή να περάσει...)
Και πάλι συγχαρητήρια

----------


## ikaros1978

Αυτο γενικα με τα watt ενος ενισχυτη ειναι απιστευα παρεξηγημενη εννοια.Και συμφωνοντας με τους προλαλησαντες μακαρι να μπορουσα με λογια να πω το ποσο ικανοποιητικα ειναι τα 10w.Ισως να φταιει η εμποροποιηση των ενισχυτων (τρανζιστορικων συνηθως) που με πολυ ανετο τροπο αναγραφουν στις προσοψεις των ενισχυτων τα watt με 3ψηφιο και καποιες φορες 4ψηφιο νουμερο.Οποτε επιρρεασμενος ο μη γνωριζων θεωρει τα 10w λιγα ως αμελητεα.Βεβαια θα αλλαξει γνωμη οταν συνδεσει στην εξοδο του ενισχυτη και με φορτιο ενα απλο βολτομετρο!  :Wink:  Ειδικα εχω συναντησει (οπως και πολλοι φιλοι φανταζομαι) ενισχυτες που ενω απ εξω αναγραφουν 2x200w μεσα εχουν μετασχηματιστη 100w το πολυ.Να μην αναφερθω και στο θεμα παραμορφωση γιατι θα πεσουμε ακομα χαμηλοτερα!

συμπερασμα.....λιγα και καλα!  :Smile:

----------


## 1kostasa50

Οι πυκνωτες του τροφοδοτικου ειναι 330mf? Η μηπως εννοεις 330uF?
Με μπερδεψες καπως....

----------


## KOKAR

330μF ειναι

----------


## 1kostasa50

Eυχαριστω για την απαντηση..κολλησα καπως!!!

----------


## 1kostasa50

Στο σχεδιο που ανεβασες στην αναδραση εχεις 24Κ αντισταση και 100pf πυκνωτη,ενω στο PCB ειναι 33Κ και 47pf αντιστοιχα,δεν το γραφω σαν παρατηρηση(προς θεου) απλα σκεφτομαι να ξεκινησω την κατασκευη και το προσεξα!!!Τελικα εσυ τι εβαλες?

Α και κατι αλλο τι καλωδιο χρησιμοποιησες απο τις πλακετες προς τους μετ/ες εξοδου?

----------


## kentar

Μέχρι να σου απαντήσει ο tomhel ,  ενημερωτικά  η τιμή αυτών των δύο εξαρτημάτων
εξαρτάται απο τον μ/σ εξόδου  και το ηχείο σου.
Σε γενικές γραμμές η αντισταση δεν πρέπει να είναι μικρότερη απο 3,9 ΚΩ .
Οσον αφορά τον πυκνωτη ξεκινάς απο τα 100pF ανεβαίνεις η κατεβάίνεις ανάλογα με το αποτέλεσμα.
Αν δεν έχεις γεννήτρια-παλμογράφο το αποτέλεσμα το κρίνεις με το αυτί σου.

----------


## 1kostasa50

Παλμογραφος δεν υπαρχει δυστυχως(δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος),αναγκαστικα θα γινουν δοκιμες γιωργο.και σ'ευχαριστω για την απαντηση,αλλα θα ξεκινησω απο τις τιμες που αναφερει ο φιλος Tomhel και βλεποντας και κανοντας!!!

----------


## arxarios31

Ωραια κατασκευη,με ρετρο σασι ετσι οπως αρμοζει στις λυχνιες,μπραβο και απο μενα,και το κακο ειναι οτι μπαινω στην μπριζα να την ξεκινησω,αλλα θα ειναι η πρωτη αποπειρα σε ενισχυτη και αν χρειαστω(λεω εαν) βοηθεια,θα την εχω απο τους πιο εμπειρους του φορουμ?

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!!!

----------


## tomhel

Ελα φιλε μου  ( αργησα λιγακι να το δω )
Οι τιμες ειναι στα 24k και 100pf στην ανάδρασης , απλα ιδιαίτερα σε αυτα τα εξαρτήματα χρησιμοποίησα αρκετές τιμες , οποτε μάλλον οταν σχεδίασα το pcb ξεχασα να αλλαξω και τις τιμες αυτών των 2 εξαρτημάτων.

Τα καλωδια που χρησιμοποίησα ειναι απο παλιο τροφοδοτικό p/c ( συστραμμένα μεταξυ τους )

----------


## tomhel

> Ωραια κατασκευη,με ρετρο σασι ετσι οπως αρμοζει στις λυχνιες,μπραβο και απο μενα,και το κακο ειναι οτι μπαινω στην μπριζα να την ξεκινησω,αλλα θα ειναι η πρωτη αποπειρα σε ενισχυτη και αν χρειαστω(λεω εαν) βοηθεια,θα την εχω απο τους πιο εμπειρους του φορουμ?
> 
> Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!!!



Εννοείται...!!

----------


## 1kostasa50

> Ελα φιλε μου  ( αργησα λιγακι να το δω )
> Οι τιμες ειναι στα 24k και 100pf στην ανάδρασης , απλα ιδιαίτερα σε αυτα τα εξαρτήματα χρησιμοποίησα αρκετές τιμες , οποτε μάλλον οταν σχεδίασα το pcb ξεχασα να αλλαξω και τις τιμες αυτών των 2 εξαρτημάτων.
> 
> Τα καλωδια που χρησιμοποίησα ειναι απο παλιο τροφοδοτικό p/c ( συστραμμένα μεταξυ τους )



Καλιο αργα παρα ποτε...Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση,φαινεται οτι δεν ειμαι ο μονος που σκεφτεται να κανει την κατασκευη σου...Νομιζα οτι για τους εξοδου επρεπε να μπουν καλωδια με μπλενταζ...ωραια ξεκιναω τις πλακετες και βλεπουμε!!!!

----------


## tomhel

Ξεκινα και εδω ειμαστε εμεις , αν και δεν ειναι καθολου δύσκολο εφοσον εχεις μια κάποια εμπειρία...
Υποψιν μπλενταζ ειναι το καλώδιο ( το αναφέρω στην παρουσιαση ) της αναδρασης απο πλακέτα στην εξοδο του Μ/ς 
Ολα τα αλλα καλωδια ειναι  κλασικα

----------


## 1kostasa50

Tωρα μολις το ειδα και γω...ξεκιναω απο δευτερα τις πλακετες για αρχη.....ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις....καλο βραδυ!!!

----------


## button

Ωραία κατασκευή Tomhel  ..

Αν κατάλαβα σωστά το φθηνότερο είναι 180€ για λαμπατο ?

----------


## sotosbad

Φίλε tomhel
  Καταρχήν να σε καλά για τις υπέροχες κατασκευές που φτιάχνεις.
  Είπα και εγώ με τη σειρά μου να ξεκινήσω να φτιάξω τον υπέροχο λαμπάτο ενισχυτή σου και επειδή έχω πάρα πολλά χρόνια να ασχοληθώ με κυκλώματα ( να καταλάβεις έχω ξεχάσει και τα χρώματα των αντιστάσεων ) έχω μπλέξει λόγο με τα υλικά σου.
  Άλλα υλικά έχεις στο τυπωμένο άλλα στην παρουσίασή σου για την παραγγελία τους.
  Θα σε παρακαλούσα αν δεν σου είναι κόπος να μου έστελνες πια υλικά τελικά πρέπει να παραγγείλω και σε πια σημεία να τοποθετηθούν ( κυρίως έχω μπερδευτεί με τις αντιστάσεις )
  Σου στέλνω και κάποιες φωτο μέχρι που έχω φτάσει. 

  Σε ευχαριστώ για τον πολύτιμο χρόνο σου.
  Σωτήρης - ψαροντουφεκάς

----------


## tomhel

Καλησπερα ( εστω και καθυστερημένα ) Σωτο..
Αν και σου εχω στείλει και μαιλ , μου δινετε η ευκαιρια να σημειώσω μια αλλαγη που εχω κανει στην κατασκευή 
Εχω σχεδιάσει ενα καινούργιο τροφοδοτικό , ( αντιγραφη του ελεκτορ )  για τον φοβο των ιουδεων οσο αφορα το ρευμα εκκίνησης...




Εδω ειναι και το .zip αρχειο ( με sl 5) EL84 NEW PSU ELECTOR STYLE.zip

----------


## p.gabr

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ tomhel


Oμορφη δουλεια .....ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ και παλι

----------


## Thanos10

990μF ειναι υπερβολη για αυτον τον ενισχυτη.

----------


## ikaros1978

δεν ειναι 990mf γιατι οι δυο πρωτοι ειναι σε σειρα

----------


## Thanos10

Ναι ενταξει στο αρχικο σχεδιο ειχε 4Χ330μF αλλα και παλι δεν ξερω σε ωφελει να ειναι εν σειρα δυο πυκνωτες.
Και 660μF παλι ειναι πολλα και με εναν 330μF ειναι πολυ ενταξει.

----------


## ikaros1978

μαλλον για να καλυψει με το αθροισμα των τασεων την συνολικη ταση φορτισης.Οντως με 330 συνολικα καλυπτεται

----------


## tomhel

Η εμπειρία μου σε κατασκευές που εχουν να κανουν με ηχο μου εχουν δείξει οτι η εξομάλυνση του  ρευματος ειναι πολυ σημαντική..
Τουλαχιστον οσο αφορα τους τρανζιστορατους ενισχυτες...
Και γιαυτο προτείνω μεγαλους πυκνωτές , ( ισως να μην ισχυει το ιδιο με τις λυχνιες ) αλλα δεν επηρεάζει αρνητικά τον ενισχυτή η περίσσια σε μf...
Το αντίθετο δε..
Αλωστε οπως ειχα γραψει , ειχα  αρκετους 330μf και γιαυτο σχεδιασα το τροφοδοτικο με αυτους..
Εκτος αυτου οσο καιρο εξαχνα στο νετ για το κατάλληλο κυκλωμα , συνεχεια επεφτα πανω σε μεγαλους πυκνωτες εξομάλυνσης...

Εδω ενα παράδειγμα ( απο το diy audio )http://www.pastisch.se/faktiskt/PP6L6.JPG

----------


## tomhel

> μαλλον για να καλυψει με το αθροισμα των τασεων την συνολικη ταση φορτισης



 Ακριβως αυτο..!!!

----------


## ikaros1978

συμφωνω και γω οτι η μεγαλη χωρητικοτητα καλο ειναι να υπαρχει παραπανω παρα να λειπει.Ενα μονο κακο εχει: Σε καποιες περιπτωσεις ειναι απαραιτητη η χρηση soft start για την ομαλη εκκινηση και να μην εχουμε το σπαστικο φαινομαινο της πτωσης του ασφαλειοδιακοπτη του πινακα.Αν δεν πεφτει χωρις soft start τοτε κανενα προβλημα

----------


## Dimitris AR

Oι μεγαλες χωρητικοτητες καλο κανουν βεβαια για τους γνωστους λογους ripple κ.τ.λ αλλα οπως ειναι γνωστο πρεπει να συνοδευονται απο κυκλωματα soft start οπως προαναθερθηκε πριν , αλα μπορουν οταν ειναι πολυ μεγαλες ( χωρητικοτητες ) να δημιουργησουν προβληματα στα διοδακια ανορθωσης , δηλ. να αυξηθει το switching noise των διοδων οταν αυτοι οι πυκνωτες φορτοεκφορτιζονται ( διοτι απαιτουν πιο μεγαλα ρευματα ) , αυτο ισχυει ακομα πιο πολυ στα τρανζιστορατα διοτι εκει εχουμε να κανουμε με ακομα πολυ πιο μεγαλες χωρητικοτητες π.χ 40.000μF και μερικες φορες και 100.000μF.

----------


## tomhel

Σχεδον μετα απο ενα χρονο και κατι , αποφασισα να κανω καποιες αλλαγες στον μικρο ενισχυτακο μου , μιας και με ετρωγε συνεχως η απορια πως θα ακουγετε εαν ξανασχεδιαστει με τροπος "williamson" δηλαδη p-p με phase spliter και προενισχυτρια ξεχωριστή λυχνία..

Γιαυτο διάλεξα ενα δοκιμασμένο σχεδιο , αυτο του Βαγγελη (ikaros197 :Cool:  , και κάνοντας λιγες αλλαγες το εβαλα σε εφαρμογή..



Εδω η τελικη μορφη της μετατροπης με τα υλικα ολα στον αερα , μιας και που δεν υπηρχε ορεξη για ξανασχεδιασμο και κατασκευής νεας πλακετας...και η  τελικη μορφη του ενισχυτη με την μια παραπανω λυχνια...

----------


## Dimitris AR

Φιλε tomhel το σχεδιο αυτο ειναι λαθος , εκτος οτι θελει πυκνωτη οπωσδηποτε στην εισοδο δεν πολωνεται σωστα το phase spliter .

----------


## chris73

> Φιλε tomhel το σχεδιο αυτο ειναι λαθος , εκτος οτι θελει πυκνωτη οπωσδηποτε στην εισοδο δεν πολωνεται σωστα το phase spliter .



Δημήτρη γιατί θέλει πυκνωτή οπωσδήποτε στην είσοδο? για τάση που μπορεί να είσέλθει? από που?
εγώ το έχω φτιάξει πάντως όπως ακριβώς είναι και παίζει  μια χαρα.

----------


## Dimitris AR

Διοτι εχει ταση DC στην εισοδο του o ενισχυτης , η ταση της καθοδου ( ταση καθοδου γης ) εμφανιζεται και στο πλεγμα δλδ στην εισοδο του ενισχυτη !!!

----------


## chris73

Δημήτρη λίγο μπεδρεύτικα όχι γιατί γνωρίζω, ίσα ίσα. Απλά έχω δει και σχέδια γνωστών ενισχυτών που δεν το έχουν. Επίσης από το διάβασμα εδώ και εκεί κατάλαβα τπως αυτός ο πυκνωτής μπάίνει για να προφυλάξει από εισερχόμενο DC από προηγούμενο στάδιο και όχι το αντίθετο.

Έτσι έχουμε την δυνατότητα σε DIY κατασκευές να προσθέσουμε στάδιο αργότερα, αλλά κυρίως να αποκλείσει όποιο τυχόν Dc από το  line ή από τα 5V που χρειάζοντται πολλά ψηφιακά τσιπακια και έστω μικρό μέρος αυτού να απομείνει στη γραμμή με συνέπεια να ανισχυθεί πολλές φορές μέχρι να φτάσει στο μεγάφωνο.

Τώρα σου είπα δεν ξέρω, με γνώμες και διαβάσματα μαθαίνουμε.

----------


## ikaros1978

> Σχεδον μετα απο ενα χρονο και κατι , αποφασισα να κανω καποιες αλλαγες στον μικρο ενισχυτακο μου , μιας και με ετρωγε συνεχως η απορια πως θα ακουγετε εαν ξανασχεδιαστει με τροπος "williamson" δηλαδη p-p με phase spliter και προενισχυτρια ξεχωριστή λυχνία..
> 
> .



μετα λες εμενα παλιοχαρακτηρα ε????? αχ αχ αχ....και παλι αχ!!!!! 
Μου εφερες παλι στην επιφανεια παντως την ορεξη για ξυλινο κουτακι.........και με αυτο το μαυρο ταιριαζει αψογα.
Ο ηχος πως σου φαινεται? ολα jet?

----------


## Dimitris AR

Σχεδια αλλων ενισχυτων που να εχουν τετοιο phase spliter στην εισοδο και να μην εχουν πυκνωτη δεν νομιζω , αλλα μια επαλυθευση μπορει να γινει , εαν μετρησεις ταση στην εισοδο θα καταλαβουμε τι γινεται ( αφου το εχεις φτιαξει κιολας ), θελει προσοχη βεβαια και με φορτιο στην εξοδο οχι ηχειο , και με συνδεδεμενο εναν προενισχυτη ( με χαμηλη Ζ εξοδου ) στην εισοδο του ενισχυτη .

----------


## tomhel

> Επίσης από το διάβασμα εδώ και εκεί κατάλαβα τπως αυτός ο πυκνωτής μπάίνει για να προφυλάξει από εισερχόμενο DC από προηγούμενο στάδιο και όχι το αντίθετο.



Αυτο ακριβως....
Η απουσια πυκνωτη στην εισοδο δεν επιρεαζει την αποδοση η λειτουργεια του ενισχυτη...
Καλο ειναι να μπαινει , αλλα δεν ειναι απαραίτητος , αλλωστε τα περισσοτερα σχεδια δεν εχουν πυκνωτη
Ο lo-boy του σπερτου π.χ , δεν εχει

----------


## Costis Ni

Δεν έχει DC στην είσοδο σε καμμία περίπτωση. Το πλέγμα γειώνεται κανονικότατα μεσω της 470Κ προς γή. Ε, εντάξει του ξέφυγε του βαγγέλη και την αντιπαρασιτική αντίσταση την έβαλε αριστερά από την αντίσταση προς γη αλλά αυτό είναι πταίσμα. Αλλο είναι το πρόβλημα εδώ, Η 6Ν1Π έχει πολύ χαμηλή πόλωση. Δηλαδή η κάθοδος είναι πολλα βολτ πιό πάνω από το πλέγμα που είιναι στα 0 βολτ. Δηλάδή ρκετά κοντά στη αποκοπή.  Βέβαια ο διαχωριστής φάσης αυτού του τύπου (split load) είναι ένα σταδιο που έχει 100% ανάδραση, οπότε (σχετικά) δεν είναι πολύ πρόβλημα. 

Για να δεις πώς γίνεται σωστά αυτό το στάδιο, δες εδώ

http://www.google.com.et/url?sa=t&rc...YwM9-li1GMFV6A

σελίδα 67 στο pdf

Ο lo-boy του σπερτου  δεν εχει καμμία σχέση.

Παρό

----------


## ikaros1978

που θα μου παει........θα ρθει μερα που θα τα κανω ολα τελεια!  :Rolleyes:  λεμε τωρα.......

οντως η αντισταση ειναι απο την αλλη πλευρα , λαθος σχεδιαστικο!  :frown:

----------


## Dimitris AR

Παρασηρθηκα λιγο , οντως δεν εχει DC στην εισοδο , αλλα το ειχα πει και εγω στο ποστ 94 οτι η πολωση του phase splitter ειναι λαθος , μπορεις και με αλλο τροπο να το πολωσεις σωστα , να βαλεις εναν διαιρετη τασης απο την τροφοδοσια στο πλεγμα και πυκνωτη στην εισοδο , για παραδειγμα κοιτα το παρακατω σχεδιο ( το πρωτο αριστερα ) .

----------


## ikaros1978

Εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω βρε Δημητρη μου γιατι αναφερεις οτι ειναι ΛΑΘΟΣ ενα σχεδιο που το χρησιμοποιουν 100αδες,δουλευει αψογα,τα ρευματα και οι τασεις ειναι ολες σωστες και ο ενισχυτης δουλευει αψογα.
 Το λεω με την καλη εννοια μην το παρεις στραβα, απλα μου κανει εντυπωση η επιμονη σου.Ειλικρινα αυτην την πολωση (με μια αντισταση δηλαδη απο υψηλη σε οδηγο) με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα την δοκιμασω , για να δω γιατι τοσο καιρο δεν το εκανα ετσι και το εκανα οπως λες...λαθος.Ισως να χεις δικιο..θα δειξει.
Εκτος αν ισχυει αυτο που λεει ο costis το οτι δηλαδη εχουμε 100% αναδραση οπου το 'λαθος΄ αυτο..καλυπτεται

----------


## Costis Ni

Ρε Δμήτρη, άμα η πόλωση είναι λάθος πώς θα δείχνουν σωστές οι τάσεις; (Δεν γράφεις τάσεις στο σχέδιο, αλλά αν το μετρήσεις θα φανεί αμέσως)

Εχεις πιο πάνω από το valvewizard δύο τρόπους που μπορεί να πολωθεί αυτό το κύκλωμα.Συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται το κύκλωμα δεξιά, όπως είναι και στο pdf που έβαλα πιό πάνω. Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι (με μπαταρία , led, δίοδο κλπ). 

Ελπίζω όλη αυτή η συζήτηση να σε εμπνέυσει να το ψάξεις λίγο από τη θεωρητική πλευρά και να έχει δική σου άποψη για τις κατασκευές σου. 

Εσύ μας εμπνέεις να κάνουμε κατασκευές, εμέις σε εμπνέουμε να γνωρίσεις τα "πως" και τα "γιατί".   :Smile:

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω βρε Δημητρη μου γιατι αναφερεις οτι ειναι ΛΑΘΟΣ ενα σχεδιο που το χρησιμοποιουν 100αδες,δουλευει αψογα,τα ρευματα και οι τασεις ειναι ολες σωστες και ο ενισχυτης δουλευει αψογα.
>  Το λεω με την καλη εννοια μην το παρεις στραβα, απλα μου κανει εντυπωση η επιμονη σου.Ειλικρινα αυτην την πολωση (με μια αντισταση δηλαδη απο υψηλη σε οδηγο) με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα την δοκιμασω , για να δω γιατι τοσο καιρο δεν το εκανα ετσι και το εκανα οπως λες...λαθος.Ισως να χεις δικιο..θα δειξει.
> Εκτος αν ισχυει αυτο που λεει ο costis το οτι δηλαδη εχουμε 100% αναδραση οπου το 'λαθος΄ αυτο..καλυπτεται



   Μου φαινεται Βαγγελη οτι εσυ το πηρες στραβα , με τους σχολιασμους και τις διαφωνιες ολοι μαθαινουμε, εαν ομως μου βρεις ενα σχεδιο που πολωνει αυτου του ειδους phase splitter ( δλδ cathodyne ) ετσι οπως το εχεις στο σχεδιο τοτε παω πασο , και οχι εκατονταδες οπως λες .
   Και εξηγω το γιατι , θεωρητικα δεν ειναι πολωμενη σωστα η λαμπα διοτι δεν πολωνεται ο cathodyne ετσι οπως πολωνεται μια βαθμιδα κοινης καθοδου, εκτος αυτου θα υπεροδηγειται πολυ πιο ευκολα απο οτι ενα πιο σωστα πολωμενο κυκλωμα και δεν θα κανει σωστα την δουλεια του ( αναστροφη φασεως ) διοτι ας πουμε οτι η λυχνια τραβαει 1mA ρευμα τοτε η ταση πολωσης της ειναι -10V βγαλε λοιπον εσυ τα δικα σου συμπερασματα , και αυτο που λεει ο Κωστας λογω της 100% αναδρασης ισχυει αλλα δεν θα κανει θαυματα διοτι ηδη εχουμε μια πολυ χαλαρη πολωση , πιστεψε με εχω ασχοληθει αρκετα με τετοιου ειδους phase splitter το χρησημοποιω και στον ΟΤL μου .
 Tελος να πω οτι δεν εχω καμια προθεση να μειωσω εσενα η τις κατασκευες σου , απλα τα λεω διοτι ετσι πρεπει να λειτουργουμε ολοι οταν βλεπουμε κατι που δεν μας "αρεσει" να το λεμε και να το συζηταμε, φιλικα Δημητρης
   Υ.Γ για να μην τα λεω ολα μπορεις να το δοκιμασεις ( αυτο με την πολωση ) η να αχοληθεις παραπανω θεωρητικα με αυτον τον αναστροφεα και να πλουτισεις παραπανω τις ηδη πλουσιες σου γνωσεις .

----------

ikaros1978 (15-10-12)

----------


## ikaros1978

> Μου φαινεται Βαγγελη οτι εσυ το πηρες στραβα ,.



στο μονο που διαφωνω καθετα!!!!  :Wink:  και ελπιζω να με πιστεψεις

----------

Dimitris AR (15-10-12)

----------


## Costis Ni

> Ρε Δμήτρη, άμα η πόλωση είναι λάθος πώς θα δείχνουν σωστές οι τάσεις; (Δεν γράφεις τάσεις στο σχέδιο, αλλά αν το μετρήσεις θα φανεί αμέσως)
> 
> Εχεις πιο πάνω από το valvewizard δύο τρόπους που μπορεί να πολωθεί αυτό το κύκλωμα.Συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται το κύκλωμα δεξιά, όπως είναι και στο pdf που έβαλα πιό πάνω. Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι (με μπαταρία , led, δίοδο κλπ). 
> 
> Ελπίζω όλη αυτή η συζήτηση να σε εμπνέυσει να το ψάξεις λίγο από τη θεωρητική πλευρά και να έχει δική σου άποψη για τις κατασκευές σου. 
> 
> Εσύ μας εμπνέεις να κάνουμε κατασκευές, εμέις σε εμπνέουμε να γνωρίσεις τα "πως" και τα "γιατί".



Το Βαγγέλη εννούσα, το καταλαβαμε ελπίζω  :Lol:

----------


## button

τελικά τι θα γίνει με το project  ναυάγιο πάει

----------


## Costis Ni

> τελικά τι θα γίνει με το project  ναυάγιο πάει



Οχι μωρέ, λίγο σουλούπωμα θέλει. Ενδιαφέρεσαι να το φτιάξεις;

----------


## tomhel

> τελικά τι θα γίνει με το project  ναυάγιο πάει





Δεν εχεις καταλάβει καλα φιλε button .
Το προτζεκτ δουλεύει τελεια , αμα ξεκινήσεις να διαβαζεις απο το Νο1 post θα το δεις..
Ο ενιχυτης δουλευει και μαλιστα αψογα..( κοιτα και τα γραφηματα αν δεν εισαι "μπιλιβερ"..)

Απλα σκέφτηκα να εξελίξω λιγο περισσοτερο ( με μια ακομα λαμπιτσα ) το αρχικο σχεδιο επειδή ηθαλα κατι να κανω...και το ποσταρω εδω σαν παρακλαδι του προηγούμενου ενισχυτη...

Δοθείσης της ευκαιριας πρεπει να πω οτι ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΙΚΑΡΟΥ , ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ .
Δικιο εχει ο Costis σχετικα με την χρηση της 6Ν1Π , απλα χρειαζετε λιγο χρονο το πραγμα για να γινει μια σωστη μελετη με τα νεα δεδομενα ..

Αν σε ενδιαφερει παντως το προτζεκτ , ξεκινα το απο το ποστ Νο1 , δεν θα εχεις κανενα προβλημα !!!!

----------

ikaros1978 (19-10-12)

----------


## Dimitris AR

Tελος παντων , παντως εγω βλεπω λαθος στο σχεδιο που ειναι στο ποστ 93 ( και συγκεκριμενα στην πολωση του αναστροφεα , αλλοστε το ειπα πολλες φορες πιο πριν ) , τωρα εαν δεν το βλεπεις εσυ δεν συμαινει οτι ειναι σωστο το σχεδιο κιολας . 
   Εαν θες να πεις οτι απλα και ετσι οπως ειναι θα παιζει τοτε ειναι αλλη ιστορια και δεν μου πεφτει λογος , ας λαβουμε υποψη κιολας οτι ειναι site που το βλεπει πολυς κοσμος και καποια πραγματα πρεπει να λεγονται με το ονομα τους , αυτα ηθελα να πω σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ , ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ

----------


## KOKAR

θα συμφωνήσω με τον Δημήτρη,

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Κώστα τι σχέση έχει αυτός ο αναστροφέας με τον αναστροφέα στο post 93;

----------


## Costis Ni

Kαι το σχέδιο που εννοούμε. Αυτά που ανέβασε ο Κωστας πιό πάνω, είναι Long-tailed, άλλη τοπολογία. Κράτησα τις ίδιες αντιστάσεις κατά τ άλλα.

----------


## tomhel

> Tελος παντων , παντως εγω βλεπω λαθος στο σχεδιο που ειναι στο ποστ 93 ( και συγκεκριμενα στην πολωση του αναστροφεα , αλλοστε το ειπα πολλες φορες πιο πριν ) , τωρα εαν δεν το βλεπεις εσυ δεν συμαινει οτι ειναι σωστο το σχεδιο κιολας . 
>    Εαν θες να πεις οτι απλα και ετσι οπως ειναι θα παιζει τοτε ειναι αλλη ιστορια και δεν μου πεφτει λογος , ας λαβουμε υποψη κιολας οτι ειναι site που το βλεπει πολυς κοσμος και καποια πραγματα πρεπει να λεγονται με το ονομα τους , αυτα ηθελα να πω σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ , ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ




Φιλε μου , επειδη οπως λες πολλοι βλεπουνε το site και επειδη εχουμε πληρωσει πολλα λεφτα και κοπο για να φτιάχνουμε και να παρουσιάζουμε κατασκευές , το να πετας την μπουρδα σου και μετα να λες ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ , δεν φτανει..
Το σχεδιο δεν εχει κανενα λαθος ,  αλλα αποφάσισε τελικα που ειναι το θεμα γιατι την μια σου φταίει ο πυκνωτής , μετα αναθεωρείς και βλεπεις προβλημα στο p-s ....
Το λεπον , να τα πουμε ακομα μια να τα εμπεδώσουμε...
Το phase spliter ΠΟΛΩΝΕΙ ΑΨΟΓΑ , ο πυκνωτης δεν παιζει ρολο στην τελικη λειτουργία ( αλλα καλο ειναι να υπαρχει ) ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ που παρουσιαζει το σχεδιο του ικαρου ειναι η χαμηλη ευασθησια εισοδου ( ενεκα 6ν1π )...
Τιποτα αλλο...
Και για να μαθαίνουμε και εμεις αλλα και οι αλλοι που βλεπουνε το site , βουλλαααα....Η αυτου μεγαλειωτης williamson ......
http://www.douglas-self.com/ampins/w...Part2%20p1.jpg
Εαν εσυ στο σχεδιο του ικαρου βλεπεις σφαλμα  , ε τοτε μαλλον και ο williamson ειναι λαθος και αυτος...
Ισως και το πρωτο σχεδιο ( ποστ 1,2,3 ) ειναι λαθος και αυτο , αφου στην ουσια ειναι και αυτο κονσερτινα...και τα γραφηματα στον παλμογραφο λαθος και αυτα...!!!!!

Τελος παντων , ξαναεπαναλαμβανω...
Τον ενισχυτη τον εχω φτιαξει και μου αρεσει πολυ ο ηχος του...αλλα εχει πολυ χαμηλη ευαισθησία..εκει θελει βελτίωση , αλλαγη της 6ν1π η οριζοντια εφαρμογη  ( με τις 2 τριοδους στην af) του παπαρανω σχεδιου...

----------


## ikaros1978

> Τον ενισχυτη τον εχω φτιαξει και μου αρεσει πολυ ο ηχος του...αλλα εχει πολυ χαμηλη ευαισθησία..εκει θελει βελτίωση , αλλαγη της 6ν1π η οριζοντια εφαρμογη  ( με τις 2 τριοδους στην af) του παπαρανω σχεδιου...



Δεν φημιζομαι οτι κανω ευαισθητους ενισχυτες.Παντα οτι ηταν μεχρι και 600-800 mv με ικανοποιουσε.Αλλα με το που θα δημοσιευσεις την αλλαγη ωστε να γινει πιο ευαισθητος..στο λεω απο τωρα βρε μπαγασα...θα πεσει CLOPYRIGHT!  :Smile: 
οποτε πανω κατω θα εχουμε συμπραξια κατασκευαστικη αρα πρεπει να βρουμε και το ονομα του μοντελου.....
μμμμμμμ..........μμμμμμμμ...........  IKARTOM-1  L!!!!  καλο? :Lol: 
(το -1 κολλαει στο οτι θα ακολουθησει και -2...-3...κτλ)

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Φιλε μου , επειδη οπως λες πολλοι βλεπουνε το site και επειδη εχουμε πληρωσει πολλα λεφτα και κοπο για να φτιάχνουμε και να παρουσιάζουμε κατασκευές , το να πετας την μπουρδα σου και μετα να λες ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ , δεν φτανει..
> Το σχεδιο δεν εχει κανενα λαθος ,  αλλα αποφάσισε τελικα που ειναι το θεμα γιατι την μια σου φταίει ο πυκνωτής , μετα αναθεωρείς και βλεπεις προβλημα στο p-s ....
> Το λεπον , να τα πουμε ακομα μια να τα εμπεδώσουμε...
> Το phase spliter ΠΟΛΩΝΕΙ ΑΨΟΓΑ , ο πυκνωτης δεν παιζει ρολο στην τελικη λειτουργία ( αλλα καλο ειναι να υπαρχει ) ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ που παρουσιαζει το σχεδιο του ικαρου ειναι η χαμηλη ευασθησια εισοδου ( ενεκα 6ν1π )...
> Τιποτα αλλο...
> Και για να μαθαίνουμε και εμεις αλλα και οι αλλοι που βλεπουνε το site , βουλλαααα....Η αυτου μεγαλειωτης williamson ......
> http://www.douglas-self.com/ampins/w...Part2%20p1.jpg
> Εαν εσυ στο σχεδιο του ικαρου βλεπεις σφαλμα  , ε τοτε μαλλον και ο williamson ειναι λαθος και αυτος...
> Ισως και το πρωτο σχεδιο ( ποστ 1,2,3 ) ειναι λαθος και αυτο , αφου στην ουσια ειναι και αυτο κονσερτινα...και τα γραφηματα στον παλμογραφο λαθος και αυτα...!!!!!
> ...



    Δεν εχεις καταλαβει τιποτα , η αγνοια σου δλδ ασχετοσηνη σου σε οδηγει να βγαζεις τετοια συμπερασματα δλδ να λες μπουρδες και μαλιστα με τετοιο υφος , θα επρεπε να διαβασεις λιγη θεωρια μαλλον πολλη θεωρια και μετα να ποσταρεις , σου συνιστω πρωτα να κατσεις να μελετησεις λιγακι και μετα μιλας για williamson και αλλες τοπολογιες , πρωτα καλο διαβασμα και μετα θα καταλαβεις τα λαθη σου μονος σου ( ενα ενα ) και θα δεις οτι πρεπει να  παρεις πισω ολα αυτα που εχεις γραψει τωρα .

   Εξαλλου δεν κοιταξες καλα καλα πως ειναι πολωμενος ο αναστροφεας στο σχεδιο  williamson κοιταξε ξανα και θα καταλαβεις , οσο για τον πυκνωτη το ειπα και πριν οτι παρασηρθηκα ( με μπερδεψε το σχεδιαστικο λαθος ) μακαρι εσυ να εχεις το θαρρος και να διορθωσεις τα λαθη σου οταν καποτε και εαν τα βρεις .
     Και δεν λεω τιποτα χωρις να το υποστηριζω  με επιχειρηματα , δλδ μπουρδες οπως λες , μαλλον εσυ δεν διαβασες καλα τι γραφω η τα διαβασες και δεν καταλαβες τιποτα .

    Να πω επισης οτι ενταξει ο Βαγγελης εκανε ενα σχεδιαστικο λαθος ( μετα απο τοσες ωραιες και λειτουργικες κατασκευες ) και καλο θα ηταν να διορθωθει αυτο το λαθος ,τα λαθη ειναι ανθρωπινα ολοι ανεξαιρετως κανουμε λαθη, τοσο απλα ειναι τα πραγματα, που ειναι το κακο δεν μπορω να καταλαβω , το να συνεχιζουν αλλοι  να υποστιριζουν τετοια λαθη με λανθασμενα επιχειρηματα αυτο ειναι μεγαλο κακο .

----------


## tomhel

Καλα ενταξει δασκαλε , να με συγχωρει η χαρη σου δεν ηθελα να προσβαλω την μεγαλοφυια σου στα ηλεκτρονικα..
Εξαλλου δεν μπορουμε ολοι να ειμαστε το ιδιο.....!!!


Υγ * Με κατι τετοιους προφεσορες εδω μεσα , αμφιβαλω εαν θα με δειτε να ξανα ποσταρω  κατασκευη ...! Χεστηκατε το ξερω , αλλα σε καμια των περιπτωσεων δεν θα γινω το καραγκιοζακι ορισμενων ...Αλλωστε οι λιγες κατασκευες που εχω ποσταρει σκοπο εχουν την βοηθεια των diy χομπιστων ηλεκτρονικων  ( σαν και εμενα )και οχι να γινονται αντικειμενο αντιπαραθεσης γνωσεων ( ποιος την εχει πιο μεγαλη την γνωση και ποιος οχι ) και ποτε μου δεν το επαιξα ξερολας .
Απλα υποστιριζω κατι που εχω φτιαξει και ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ , ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ - ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ..με την λιγη και πολλες φορες ελειπη γνωση θεωριας που εχω...
Δεν σπουδασα , ουτε καν τεχνικο λυκειο - σχολη  εχω παει , απλα αγαπαω τα χομπι μου και ενα απο αυτα ειναι τα ηλεκτρονικα , και προσπαθω  να το κανω καλα αλλα και να το μεταδιδω , χωρις ανταλαγματα , χωρις φαμφαρες και λογια πολλα...!!!
Κρατηστε την γνωση και τους τροπους σας για τα μουτρα σας , απανταχου προφεσορες και μη...!!!

----------

ikaros1978 (22-10-12), 

kentar (21-10-12)

----------


## Dimitris AR

Παντως εχεις αυτογνωσια  ....."""""Απλα υποστιριζω κατι που εχω φτιαξει και ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ , ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ -  ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ..με την λιγη και πολλες φορες ελειπη γνωση θεωριας που  εχω..."""""  

    το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι δεν επρεπε να τα πεις με τοση σιγουρια εφοσον οι γνωσεις σου πανω στο θεμα δεν ειναι καταλληλες  , εννοω αυτα τα λογια ...      """"'  Και για να μαθαίνουμε και εμεις αλλα και οι αλλοι που βλεπουνε το site , βουλλαααα....Η αυτου μεγαλειωτης williamson ......
http://www.douglas-self.com/ampins/w...Part2%20p1.jpg
Εαν εσυ στο σχεδιο του ικαρου βλεπεις σφαλμα  , ε τοτε μαλλον και ο williamson ειναι λαθος και αυτος...
Ισως και το πρωτο σχεδιο ( ποστ 1,2,3 ) ειναι λαθος και αυτο , αφου στην  ουσια ειναι και αυτο κονσερτινα...και τα γραφηματα στον παλμογραφο  λαθος και αυτα...!!!!! """"""


   να πω οτι δεν ειμαι κανενας προφεσορας ουτε λεω φαμφαρες απλα προσφερω τις γνωσεις μου εννοειται χωρις ανταλαγμα 
  εκει που κρινω οτι πρεπει να επεμβω , και δεν ειχα ουτε εχω σκοπο να προσβαλω η να μειωσω κανεναν , να βοηθησω ηθελα .


   Τελος σχετικα με αυτο ....."""""Κρατηστε την γνωση και τους τροπους σας για τα μουτρα σας , απανταχου προφεσορες και μη...!!!""""   επρεπε να το εφαρμοσεις εσυ και οχι εγω .

----------


## p.gabr

ΤΑΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ

Ολοι εδω αναγνωριζουμε την αξια και την προσφορα σας

Λυπαμαι να ακουω ολα αυτα ,γιατι ο καθενας σας εχει ξεκαθαρες θεσεις

Ας τελειωνει αυτη η αντιπαραθεση φιλικα,εχοντας αφησει μονον χρησιμα συμπερασματα περι θεωριτικου και πρακτικου

Σας θελουμε.ολους εδω ακομη και τον Μητσουλα γιατι ετσι δημιουργουνται οι διαλογοι,ετσι μαθαινουν και αυτοι που ντρεπονται να ρωτησουν

Καλη συναιχεια:....... Ολοι μαζυ

----------

Dimitris AR (22-10-12), 

ikaros1978 (22-10-12), 

tomhel (22-10-12)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Δημήτρη μπορείς να διορθώσεις το σχέδιο και να το ανεβάσεις για να καταλάβω πως πολώνεται το concertina phase splitter;

----------


## ikaros1978

> ΤΑΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ
> 
> Ολοι εδω αναγνωριζουμε την αξια και την προσφορα σας
> 
> Λυπαμαι να ακουω ολα αυτα ,γιατι ο καθενας σας εχει ξεκαθαρες θεσεις
> 
> Ας τελειωνει αυτη η αντιπαραθεση φιλικα,εχοντας αφησει μονον χρησιμα συμπερασματα περι θεωριτικου και πρακτικου
> 
> Σας θελουμε.ολους εδω ακομη και τον Μητσουλα γιατι ετσι δημιουργουνται οι διαλογοι,ετσι μαθαινουν και αυτοι που ντρεπονται να ρωτησουν
> ...



Παναγιωτη ειναι η κλασσικη διαμαχη (εχει παρατηρηθει κι αλλες φορες εδω) οπου , κακως , αντιπαλα στρατοπεδα ειναι η θεωρια και η πραξη.Ξερεις πολυ καλυτερα απο πολλους οτι ειναι τοσο κοντα αυτα τα δυο κι ομως καποιες φορες απεχουν τοσο πολυ το ενα απο το αλλο......

----------


## tomhel

Ειπα και θα το ξαναπω για χιλιοστή φορα...
ΔΕΝ βλεπω να ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ στο σχεδιο του ΙΚΑΡΟΥ...ΕΧΩ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΑΨΟΓΑ
Ακομα και ο ιδιος στην παρουσίαση του εχει εκτενή αναφορα και γραφήματα...

ΕΣΥ μιλας για προβλημα στην πολωση....το οποιο εγω δεν βλεπω !!!!!
Και για αντιπαραθεση σου εφερα το αρχικο σχεδιο του williamson σε σχεση με αυτο του ικαρου....
 


Δειξε μας που ειναι το προβλημα , δειξε μας και πως θα το λύσουμε...!!! 
Μεχρι να το κανεις ομως , επίτρεψε μου να λεω οτι θελω μιας και εχω ασχοληθεί με το κύκλωμα ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΑ , ενω εσυ με μια ματια μας βγαζεις ολους άκυρους...
Περιμένω μια απάντηση ΕΠΙ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ , και δεν μου αρεσει που αντιπαραθέτομαι μαζι  σου , αλλα επειδή πιστευω οτι εχεις κάποιο επίπεδο , γιαυτο συνεχίζω την 'κουβεντα'
Και μεχρι τοτε , ΘΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΕΣΩ ,  τα μαθήματα  χαρακτήρα κρατα τα για τον εαυτο σου η για κανα φιλαράκι σου...

----------


## Nikolaskn

Ρειιιι  σαν τα κοκορια  κανεται.Κατ'αρχας στα δυο σχεδια πολωσης που παρουσιαζοντε στο ενα η αναστροφη φασεως γινεται με μια λαμπα  ενω στο αλλο με δυο.Μπορει η αρχη να ειναι ιδια  αλλα υπαρχουν μερικες μικροδιαφορες.Θα σας ζαλισω και με λιγη θεωρια.Υπαρχουν 3 ειδη πολωσης.Η πολωση απο καθοδο(βαζουμε μια αντισταση στην καθοδο) η πολωση απο πλεγμα(γειωμενη η καθοδος και αρνητικα στο πλεγμα) και η μικτη πολωση(αντισταση στην καθοδο και αρνητικα στο πλεγμα η διαιρετη τασεως).Ο Δημητρης θελει να πει οτι η μικτη πολωση εχει καλλιτερα αποτελεσματα.Εβαλε την λεξη ""λαθος πολωση""...κατα  λαθος.Θελουμε να εχουμε οσο το δυνατον ποιο σταθερη πολωση..οποτε πραξτε αναλογα  και  δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει λογος διαφωνιας

----------


## ikaros1978

> Θα σας ζαλισω και με λιγη θεωρια.



αυτο ειναι που προσωπικα εμενα δεν μου αρεσει βρε Νικολα.Και το εχω πει πολλακις:
Πολυ θεωρια βλεπω να ιπταται στην ατμοσφαιρα.Απο γνωστες και μορφωμενους μεχρι ασχετους και ισχυρογνωμονες...
και δεν βλεπω , οσο θα ηθελα τουλαχιστον, κολλητηρι στην μπριζα,χουφτα ανιστασεις και πυκνωτες, κορκοδειλακια πανω στον παγκο, πολυμετρα , ματιες στον παλμογραφο,και ξισιμο κεφαλιου με το μολυβι...κτλ
Οπως στην φωτο παρακατω:


καθε φορα με ρωτανε οταν ανεβαζω εναν ενισχυτη 'Τι θα τους κανεις βρε τοσους που εχεις κανει' 
Ηρθε η ωρα να απαντησω: τους κανω γιατι μ αρεσει 
-να παιζω με τα εξαρτηματα,
-να δημιουργω,
-να σκεφτομαι που θα βαλω και τι
-να ακουω μουσικη απο καπου που βγηκε απο τα χερια μου
-να σκεφτομαι πως θα κανω κατι καλυτερο η διαφορετικο
-να δοκιμαζω διαφορες τοπολογιες, λυχνιες, τροπους, κτλ
-να μαθαινω καινουργια πραγματα και αλλα πολλα.
Στον χρονο λοιπον που σπαταλησα για αυτους τους ενισχυτες , αν τους σπαταλουσα στο διαβασμα και την θεωρια...θα ηξερα το 10% απ οτι ξερω τωρα.Βεβαια αυτο δεν σημαινει πως κανω του κεφαλιου μου και δεν συμβουλευομαι θεωρητικα δεδομενα.(παντα σε καθε κατασκευη το datasheet της λαμπας το εχω δεξια μου σαν ευαγγελιο)
Με λιγα λογια πρεπει να υπαρχει η χρυση τομη μεταξυ θεωριας και πραξης.Και οχι μονο ενα απο τα δυο.

ΥΓ αν το ηξερα οτι η ελλειψη μιας αντιστασουλας (απο ανοδο σε οδηγο) θα εφερνε διαμαχη...μαυρη η ωρα που δεν την εβαλα και γω ο μ...ας! (η οποια αντισταση δοκιμαστηκε προχθες μονο και μονο για να μου φυγει η περιεργεια και η διαφορα ηταν...ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΗ!!!!)

----------

toliis69 (22-10-12)

----------


## Nikolaskn

""Με λιγα λογια πρεπει να υπαρχει η χρυση τομη μεταξυ θεωριας και πραξης.Και οχι μονο ενα απο τα δυο.""...Σωστοοοοοοοοοοοος

----------


## Dimitris AR

Επειδη καποιοι δεν καταλαβαινουν κοιτοντας μονο το σχεδιο αλλα θελουν και παραπανω εξηγησεις , ( ασχετα εαν επιμενουν για χιλιοστη φορα οτι εχουν δικιο ) και εξηγουμαι ξεκινωντας με το σχεδιο του williamson που εχει ανεβασει ο Τασος , φαινεται ξεκαθαρα οτι ο αναστροφεας ( o concertina η cathodyne ) πολωνεται με DC απο την ανοδο της προηγουμενης λαμπας ( δηλ το προηγουμενο σταδιο ) που η ταση ανοδου εκει οπως αναγραφεται στο σχεδιο ειναι 100V και αυτη η ταση εμφανιζεται στα ακρα της αντιστασης καθοδου του αναστροφεα συν την ταση Vgk ( ταση πλεγματος καθοδου δλδ ταση πολωσης της λυχνιας ) 
    δηλαδη στα ακρα της αντιστασης καθοδου του αναστροφεα εχουμε 105V ,  ενω στο σχεδιο του Βαγγελη δεν υπαρχει αλλο σταδιο πιο πριν για να πολωσει με  DC ταση τον αναστροφεα οποτε πρεπει να δημιουργησουμε εμεις αυτη την  DC ταση , υπαρχουν δυο τροποι , τους ειχα ποσταρει στο ποστ 103 επισης και ο Κωστας εχει ανεβασει ενα σχεδιο στο ποστ 101 στην σελιδα 63 του PDF , επισης εχει βαλει ενα σχεδιο στο ποστ 115 με τις ιδιες αντιστασεις που χρησημοποιει ο Βαγγελης δλδ τις 10ΚΩ , αλλα ολα αυτα απορω πως κανενας δεν τα προσεξε η δεν εδωσε σημασια ωστε μεχρι τωρα να συνεχιζεται αυτη η κουβεντα , απορω δηλαδη .

  Με λιγα λογια υπαρχουν δυο τροποι για να πολωσεις τον concertina οταν ειναι συνδεδεμενος AC με το προηγουμενο σταδιο και αυτοι φαινονται στο ποστ 103 επισης το ξαναλεω παλι για πολλοστη φορα  ισχυει και για το σχεδιο του Βαγγελη που ο concertina ειναι στην εισοδο επομενως δεν υπαρχει αλλο σταδιο πριν απο αυτο και τοτε η σηζευξη του με το προηγουμενο σταδιο ( σε αυτη την περιπτωση ειναι ο προενισχυτης ) θα ειναι υποχρεωτικα AC ,  ενω πολυ καλο παραδειγμα πολωσης του concertina με DC σηζευξη φαινεται στο σχεδιο williamson ( εννοειται williamson ειναι αυτος )  .

  Πιστευω τωρα να εγινα κατανοητος , τωρα ελπιζω να λυθηκε καθε παρεξηγηση και να το καταλαβαν ολοι , να πω επισης οτι δεν ασχολουμε μονο με την θεωρια αλλα και με την πραξη ειμαι 43 χρονων και ασχολουμε με τα λαμπατα ( ερασιτεχνικα ) απο το 1995 οποτε εαν καποιοι βιαστηκαν να με κατηγορησουν οτι ασχολουμε με την θεωρια και μονο κανουν μεγαλο λαθος , θελει συνδιασμο τον δυο οπως ειπαν και αλλοι πριν απο εμενα , το καλο με την θεωρια ομως ειναι οτι γλιτωνεις πολλα ασκοπα πειραματα και πολυ κοπο και ξερεις πανω κατω το αποτελεσμα που θα παρεις , οποτε για μενα υπερτερει λιγακι η θεωρια .

----------


## Dimitris AR

> ΥΓ αν το ηξερα οτι η ελλειψη μιας αντιστασουλας (απο ανοδο σε οδηγο) θα εφερνε διαμαχη...μαυρη η ωρα που δεν την εβαλα και γω ο μ...ας! (η οποια αντισταση δοκιμαστηκε προχθες μονο και μονο για να μου φυγει η περιεργεια και η διαφορα ηταν...ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΗ!!!!)



  Βαγγελη αυτο αμα θελω το πιστευω , μαλλον το λες για να υπερασπιστεις πιο πολυ το σχεδιο σου .
  ΟΧΙ απο ανοδο σε οδηγο βρε , απο το + της τροφοδοσιας του αναστροφεα στο οδηγο πλεγμα , παραμενει και η αλλη απο οδηγο στην γη , πες μας ομως τι αντισταση εβαλες ? .

----------


## spirakos

> Βαγγελη αυτο αμα θελω το πιστευω , 
> *μαλλον το λες για να υπερασπιστεις πιο πολυ το σχεδιο σου* .



Βαγγελη εισαι τετοιο ατομο? Θα σε μαλωσω..

 Δημητρη με την ιδια λογικη που η θεωρια σε γλυτωνει απο ασκοπα πειραματα ετσι και τα πειραματα σε γλυτωνουν απο ασκοπη θεωρια!!
Να πω οτι εχω δει πραγματα στον παγκο που μια πολυ καλη γνωση θεωριας δεν τα εξηγει, (*δοκιμασμενο*, απο τους καλυτερους στη θεωρια)
 Οποτε μενει να πω πως ειναι στον ανθρωπο, κανεις πρωτα αυτο που αγαπας περισσοτερο και μετα ψαχνεις την επαληθευση με αυτο που αγαπας λιγοτερο
Η ομαδα παγκος που ανηκω και εγω, λεει: βαλτα κατω με τα 5 θεωρητικα που ξερεις , 8α μαθεις αλλα 10 πρακτικα και αλλα 5 που θα ψαξεις στη θεωρια για τα πειραματα σου
 Η ομαδα βιβλιο που ξερει ηδη 10 και οταν ερθει ο παγκος θα πρεπει να μαθει αλλα 10 σαν υποκατηγοριες στα πρωτα 10 για εξηγηθουν τα φαινομενα παγκου

ΤΙ μου αρεσει και τι οχι που και ειμαι στην 1η ομαδα? Μ'αρεσει να καιει το κολλητηρι 25 ωρες το 24ωρο, μ'αρεσει κατι που ΔΕΝ δουλευει να βρισκω το γιατι, μ'αρεσει οοολληηηη αυτη η διαδικασια μεσω πειραματων που καθε φορα ανακαλυπτω ενα τροχο, ειμαι ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ τι να γινει, αλλα καλυτερος απο αρκετους επαγγελματιες (βγαζουν χρηματα δηλαδη) που εχω γνωρισει
 ΔΕΝ μ'αρεσει κατι που ξερω οτι θα δουλεψει κατι θεωρητικα απλα να το κανω και πω δουλεψε, δεν μ'αρεσει να διαβαζω πολυ και στη τελικη... ΘΕΛΩ να σπαταλαω τον χρονο μου "ασκοπα"

 Στο μονο που μαλλον συμφωνουμε ειναι, πως οταν κατι μετα απο ασκοπες δοκιμες τελικα δουλεψει σωστα, να ξερω το γιατι
Εκεινοι που γνωριζουν καλυτερα τη θεωρια καλουνται να συμπληρωσουν τους πρακτικους *"γιατι αυτο που εδειξε το οργανο σαν σωστο πρεπει να ειναι λαθος..?" 
*Τελος, ολα ειναι σωστα μεχρι αποδειξεως του αντιθετου, νομιζω και οι 2 κατηγοριες επωφελουνται απο τις η μια απο την αλλη και κακως υπαρχει αυτη η αορατη διαμαχη

----------

toliis69 (22-10-12)

----------


## Nikolaskn

Δημητρη  εχεις σκαλωσει στην μικτη πολωση  και σου διαφευγουν βασικα πραγματα,  γραφεις "" δηλαδη στα ακρα της αντιστασης καθοδου του αναστροφεα εχουμε 105V ,  ενω  στο σχεδιο του Βαγγελη δεν υπαρχει αλλο σταδιο πιο πριν για να πολωσει  με  DC ταση τον αναστροφεα οποτε πρεπει να δημιουργησουμε εμεις αυτη την   DC ταση""..ποιος σου ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχει DC ταση.Το πλεγα γειωνεται με μια αντισταση επομενως η ταση του ειναι 0 και στην καθοδο υπαρχει μια αντισταση που κανει πτωση τασεως και ετσι εχουμε στην καθοδο συν καποια βολτ.Επομενως και πολωση εχουμε και DC  ειναι και ορθα πολωμενη ειναι η λαμπα

----------


## Costis Ni

> Δημήτρη μπορείς να διορθώσεις το σχέδιο και να το ανεβάσεις για να καταλάβω πως πολώνεται το concertina phase splitter;



Δες στο ποστ 115. Δεν το ολκλήρωσα (δεν έχει τάσεις ακόμα), γιατί δεν είδα ενδιαφέρον, όλοι στον καυγά είναι δω.Επίσης στο 103, που ανέβασε ο Δημήτρης.

Τέλος πάντων, οι αντιστάσεις που γράφω είναι ΟΚ σύμφωνα με τις χαρακτηριστικές (Με υποθετική τάση τροφοδοσίας 230 Βόλτ)

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Βαγγελη εισαι τετοιο ατομο? Θα σε μαλωσω..
> 
>  Δημητρη με την ιδια λογικη που η θεωρια σε γλυτωνει απο ασκοπα πειραματα ετσι και τα πειραματα σε γλυτωνουν απο ασκοπη θεωρια!!
> Να πω οτι εχω δει πραγματα στον παγκο που μια πολυ καλη γνωση θεωριας δεν τα εξηγει, (*δοκιμασμενο*, απο τους καλυτερους στη θεωρια)
>  Οποτε μενει να πω πως ειναι στον ανθρωπο, κανεις πρωτα αυτο που αγαπας περισσοτερο και μετα ψαχνεις την επαληθευση με αυτο που αγαπας λιγοτερο
> Η ομαδα παγκος που ανηκω και εγω, λεει: βαλτα κατω με τα 5 θεωρητικα που ξερεις , 8α μαθεις αλλα 10 πρακτικα και αλλα 5 που θα ψαξεις στη θεωρια για τα πειραματα σου
>  Η ομαδα βιβλιο που ξερει ηδη 10 και οταν ερθει ο παγκος θα πρεπει να μαθει αλλα 10 σαν υποκατηγοριες στα πρωτα 10 για εξηγηθουν τα φαινομενα παγκου
> 
> ΤΙ μου αρεσει και τι οχι που και ειμαι στην 1η ομαδα? Μ'αρεσει να καιει το κολλητηρι 25 ωρες το 24ωρο, μ'αρεσει κατι που ΔΕΝ δουλευει να βρισκω το γιατι, μ'αρεσει οοολληηηη αυτη η διαδικασια μεσω πειραματων που καθε φορα ανακαλυπτω ενα τροχο, ειμαι ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ τι να γινει, αλλα καλυτερος απο αρκετους επαγγελματιες (βγαζουν χρηματα δηλαδη) που εχω γνωρισει
> ...



  Σπυρο εγω ειπα οτι για μενα υπερτερει λιγακι η θεωρια και δεν σημαινει οτι δεν κανω πειραματα , αρα ειμαι και των δυο ομαδων ταυτοχρονα , αλλα επειδη στο παρελθον εκανα πολλα πιστεψε με παρα πολλα πειραματα τωρα το εριξα πιο πολυ στην θεωρια και τα πειραματα τα κανω για να επαληθευσω την θεωρια που διαβαζω :Lol:  , και το ξαναλεω δεν αποριπτω καμια ομαδα , ειναι πως το αντιλαμβανεται ο καθενας .

    Πολλες φορες ομως οι πρακτικοι ( δλδ αυτοι που δεν τους αρεσει να διαβαζουν πολυ θεωρια ) αδυνατουν να καταλαβουν εαν ενα σχεδιο ειναι "λαθος" η οχι και "ταλαιπορουνται" οι ιδιοι και καμια φορα  "ταλαιπορουν" και αλλους μαζι τους , μιας και η λιγη θεωρια που ξερουν δεν μπορει να εξηγησει καποια πραγματα που συμβαινουν και γινονται δισπιστοι και ισχυρογνωμονες απεναντι στο καθε θεωρητικη αναλυση που διαβαζουν .

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Δημητρη  εχεις σκαλωσει στην μικτη πολωση  και σου διαφευγουν βασικα πραγματα,  γραφεις "" δηλαδη στα ακρα της αντιστασης καθοδου του αναστροφεα εχουμε 105V ,  ενω  στο σχεδιο του Βαγγελη δεν υπαρχει αλλο σταδιο πιο πριν για να πολωσει  με  DC ταση τον αναστροφεα οποτε πρεπει να δημιουργησουμε εμεις αυτη την   DC ταση""..ποιος σου ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχει DC ταση.Το πλεγα γειωνεται με μια αντισταση επομενως η ταση του ειναι 0 και στην καθοδο υπαρχει μια αντισταση που κανει πτωση τασεως και ετσι εχουμε στην καθοδο συν καποια βολτ.Επομενως και πολωση εχουμε και DC  ειναι και ορθα πολωμενη ειναι η λαμπα



   Νικολα ουτε εσυ καταλαβες τι λεω και ετσι θα μπερδεψεις και αλλους μαζι σου , δεν εχει να κανει τιποτα η πολωση του concertina με την μικτη πολωση που αναφερεις καμια σχεση  , και λεω το εξης το ιδιο ειναι να εχει ο concertina στο σχεδιο του Βαγγελη  ( οπως ειναι τωρα ) 0V στην εισοδο του  και να εχει το πολυ 10V ( πανω κατω ) στην αντισταση καθοδου του  ( δηλ την 10ΚΩ ) ? και το ιδιο ειναι να εχει 50V στην εισοδο του και να εχει 52V με 53V στην αντισταση καθοδου του ? , ελατε ρε παιδια ημαρτον δηλαδη μια απλη εφαρμογη του νομου του OHM ειναι , και εδω ειναι το τρανταχτω παραδειγμα που οσοι απο εσας ξερουν παραπανω θεωρια θα καταλαβαιναν οτι αυτα που λεω τα συμπερανα χωρις να κανω κανενα πειραμα πανω στο σχεδιο του Βαγγελη , απλα μια προσεκτικη ματια στο σχεδιο εριξα , γιατι και πειραματα να κανετε θα αποδειχτουν σωστα ολα αυτο που λεω , η το αλλο ας μετρησει ο Βαγγελης η ο Τασος την ταση στα ακρα της αντιστασης καθοδου του concertina  ( δλδ την 10ΚΩ ) και ας μας πει ποση ειναι αυτη η ταση (  εεε !!! δεν θελω ζαβολιες  :Lol:  :Lol:   χαχαχα ) , τελος Νικολα  διαβασε και το ποστ 106 και θα καταλαβεις καλυτερα .

----------


## Nikolaskn

Φιλε Δημητρη.Αυτο που λες για την υπεροδηγηση ειναι σωστο.Το θεμα ειναι τι ταση AC θα βγαλει η προηγουμενη βαθμηδα.Σαφως και η πολωση με διαιρετη τασης στο πλεγμα και αντισταση στην καθοδο ειναι ποιο σταθερη και αποφευγοντε οι υπεροδηγησεις...αλλα  και η αυτοπολωση δεν ειναι κακη  και φυσικα σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ειναι λαθος...ετσι την θελει ο κατασκευαστης  .....και ετσι την εκανε.Εκανα μια σκεψη ομως που δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστη(εχω ξεχασει αρκετα απο θεωρια).Αν η καθοδος εχει 52 βολτ και το πλεγμα 50..τοτε η λαμπα θα αρχισει να αγει απο τα 50 βολτ AC και πανω..επομενως χανουμε το σημα απο 0 βολτ εως 50... ενω με 0 βολτ στο πλεγμα η λαμπα θα αγει μολις γινει θετικο το πλεγμα με την θετικη ημιπεριοδο του AC.... σωστο?

----------


## Costis Ni

Νικόλα, αναφέρεσαι στο DC, μήν το συγχέεις με το AC.

*Η ερώτηση των 1.000.000 ευρώ*

Όσοι είστε πρακτικοί άνθρωποι, πώς τόσες μέρες αντί να πρσβάλλεστε, δεν έχετε πιάσει κολλητήρι να κάνετε αυτό το πειραματάκι, να το δούμε όλοι;

----------


## tomhel

> Νικόλα, αναφέρεσαι στο DC, μήν το συγχέεις με το AC.
> 
> *Η ερώτηση των 1.000.000 ευρώ*
> 
> Όσοι είστε πρακτικοί άνθρωποι, πώς τόσες μέρες αντί να πρσβάλλεστε, δεν έχετε πιάσει κολλητήρι να κάνετε αυτό το πειραματάκι, να το δούμε όλοι;



Γαμο τις ερωτήσεις ρε Κωστη....χαχααχαχα ωραίος...!!
Εγω τον εχω ξηλώσει εδω και 4 μερες και πειραματιζομαι με την 6ν1π ( του αρχικου σχεδιου , που φενετε οτι ειναι και οτι καλυτερο )  , αλλιως θα μιλουσα και παλι με εμπρακτες και απτες αποδείξεις και οχι θεωριες ..
Γιαυτο το εχω βουλώσει και κάθομαι ήρεμα - ήρεμα στην γωνια μου  και δεν ομιλώ ( εις τον οδηγο )...!!!!!!

----------


## Dimitris AR

Φαινεται Κωστη οτι οι πρακτικοι δεν ξερουν βασικα πραγματα περι πολωσεως της λυχνιας σε διαφορα κυκλωματα , και συγχεουν την πολωση του concertina με την πολωση μιας βαθμιδας κοινης καθοδου  :Lol:  και επιμενουν με ισχυρογνωμοσυνη οτι οτι δεν υπαρχει κανενα λαθος, επισης εχουν γραψει τον νομο του OHM στα παλια τους τα παπουτσια και σφυρανε αδιαφορα , α !! δεν απαντησαν και σε μια πολυ απλη ερωτηση ... ποση  ειναι την ταση στα ακρα της  αντιστασης καθοδου του concertina  ( δλδ την 10ΚΩ ) ? (  εεε !!! δεν θελω ζαβολιες  :Lol:   χαχαχα )  στο σχεδιο του Βαγγελη οπως ειναι στο ποστ 93 , ποση ειναι αυτη η ταση ? σε ενα κυκλωμα που το εχετε φτιαξει και καμαρωνεται γιαυτο .

----------


## ikaros1978

Kατσε βρε Δημητρη.Θα το μετρτησουμε αλλα δωσε μας λιγο χρονο.Ειναι σε περιοπτη θεση και κελαηδαει.Να βγαλουμε καπακια, να τον θεσουμε επι παγκου.Δεν ειναι απ εξω με μπορνες ολες του οι επαφες για να μπορουμε να μετραμε!  :Wink: 

ΥΓ ζαβολιαρης δεν ημουν ποτε!

----------


## Nikolaskn

> Νικόλα, αναφέρεσαι στο DC, μήν το συγχέεις με το AC.
> 
> *Η ερώτηση των 1.000.000 ευρώ*
> 
> Όσοι είστε πρακτικοί άνθρωποι, πώς τόσες μέρες αντί να πρσβάλλεστε, δεν έχετε πιάσει κολλητήρι να κάνετε αυτό το πειραματάκι, να το δούμε όλοι;



χαχαχα...σωστος.Η λαμπα πολωνεται με DC για να περασει το AC ειτε με μορφη ενισχυσης  ειτε για αναστροφη φασεως  κλπ.Το σημα που θα εφαρμοστη στο πλεγμα σαφως και ειναι AC.Η απορια μου ειναι πως θα συμπεριφερθει η λαμπα στο AC με πολωση 50βολτ DC στο πλεγμα...γμω την ορθογραφια μου

----------


## tomhel

> Kατσε βρε Δημητρη.Θα το μετρτησουμε αλλα δωσε μας λιγο χρονο.Ειναι σε περιοπτη θεση και κελαηδαει.Να βγαλουμε καπακια, να τον θεσουμε επι παγκου.Δεν ειναι απ εξω με μπορνες ολες του οι επαφες για να μπορουμε να μετραμε! 
> 
> ΥΓ ζαβολιαρης δεν ημουν ποτε!



Δεν μας ενδιαφερει αν κελαηδάει  πρακτικε....!!!!..πιαστο απο το λαιμο να σκασει..!!!
Δεν φτανει που με τα ματζουνια και με ξεματιασματα σου μας εβαλες σε μπελαδες , αργεις και εισαι και πονηρουλης...!!! :Tongue2: 
Κουνήσου γιατι θα πεσει βούρδουλας.!!! :Lol:

----------


## Costis Ni

> Φιλε Δημητρη.Αυτο που λες για την υπεροδηγηση ειναι σωστο.Το θεμα ειναι τι ταση AC θα βγαλει η προηγουμενη βαθμηδα.Σαφως και η πολωση με διαιρετη τασης στο πλεγμα και αντισταση στην καθοδο ειναι ποιο σταθερη και αποφευγοντε οι υπεροδηγησεις...αλλα  και η αυτοπολωση δεν ειναι κακη  και φυσικα σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ειναι λαθος...ετσι την θελει ο κατασκευαστης  .....και ετσι την εκανε.Εκανα μια σκεψη ομως που δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστη(εχω ξεχασει αρκετα απο θεωρια).Αν η καθοδος εχει 52 βολτ και το πλεγμα 50..τοτε η λαμπα θα αρχισει να αγει απο τα 50 βολτ AC και πανω..επομενως χανουμε το σημα απο 0 βολτ εως 50... ενω με 0 βολτ στο πλεγμα η λαμπα θα αγει μολις γινει θετικο το πλεγμα με την θετικη ημιπεριοδο του AC.... σωστο?



οκει λοιπόν. Με την αυτοπόλωση χάνουμε λίγο gain (αν δεν έχουμε τον πυκνωτή στην κάθοδο) αλλά κερδίζουμε σε σταθερότητα σημείου λειτουργίας σε περίπτωση που αλλάζουν τα χαρακτηριστικά (πεσει η λάμπα). Εχει και καλύτερη αντίδραση στην υπεροδήγηση, γιατί η αυτοπόλωση είναι αρνητική ανάδραση. 

Για να βρείς σημείο λειτοθργίας κλπ στα 50 Βολτ που λές, θυμήσου οτι έχει σημασία μόνο η διαφορά τάσης καθόδου-πλέγματος-ανόδου. Αρα αν έχεις 50 κάθοδο, 52 πλέγμα πχ, έχεις σημείο λειτουργιας στα -2 βολτ. Αν έχεις κάθοδο 52 και πλέγμα 50, έχεις κλπάρει ήδη, δε το βλέπω καλά....
Και για το concertina που λέμε εδώ, για να βρούμε εθυεία φόρτου πάμε κανονικά οπως στο κοινης καθόδου, σαν να έχουμε τις αντιστάσεις προς γη και προς τροφοδοσία σε σειρά. Βασικά η ίδια τοπολογία είναι. Αυτό που έχει κάνει ο Βαγγέλης πχ, έχει φόρτο 20 ΚΩ. για να ισσοροπήσει στα -2 Βολτ κάθοδου - πλέγματος, θέλει 820 Ω αντίσταση στην κάθοδο, Το χω σχεδιάσει παραπάνω.

----------


## Dimitris AR

Kωστη μου τα χαλας , αναποδα τα λες ,  ...."""" Αρα αν έχεις 50 κάθοδο, 52 πλέγμα πχ, έχεις σημείο λειτουργιας στα -2  βολτ. Αν έχεις κάθοδο 52 και πλέγμα 50, έχεις κλπάρει ήδη, δε το βλέπω  καλά....""""      
       To σωστο ειναι οταν εχεις 52 στην καθοδο και 50 στο πλεγμα τοτε εισαι οκ και εχεις ταση Vgk =-2V

----------


## Costis Ni

> Kωστη μου τα χαλας , αναποδα τα λες ,  ...."""" Αρα αν έχεις 50 κάθοδο, 52 πλέγμα πχ, έχεις σημείο λειτουργιας στα -2  βολτ. Αν έχεις κάθοδο 52 και πλέγμα 50, έχεις κλπάρει ήδη, δε το βλέπω  καλά....""""      
>        To σωστο ειναι οταν εχεις 52 στην καθοδο και 50 στο πλεγμα τοτε εισαι οκ και εχεις ταση Vgk =-2V




Ουπς εμπερδεύτηκα....

----------


## Nikolaskn

οκ τωρα το θυμηθηκα...η AC εφαρμοζεται στα 50 βολτ του πλεγματος και απο εκει αρχιζει να αγει η λαμπα   δλδ το 0 της θετικης ημιπεριοδου  συμπιμπτει με τα 50 βολτ του πλεγματος  οποτε απο εκει και περα δουλευει η λαμπα κανονικα....ξεσκονησα λιγο την θεωρια μου  χαχαχα..ευχαριστω παιδες...ξεχναω  ρε  γμτω...ξεχναω

----------


## ironda19

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Αν και είμαι παλιό μέλος αρκούμαι στο να διαβάζω μιας και οι γνώσεις μου δεν επαρκούν για να συμμετέχω στην πλειοψηφία των θεμάτων. Αποφάσισα λοιπόν να υλοποιήσω και εγώ την ιδέα του tomhel για τον ενισχυτή αλλά μου δημιουργήθηκαν κάποιες απορίες.
  1.Στην είσοδο των 300 V στην πλακέτα του ενισχυτή , με βάση την τοπολογία φαίνεται η πολικότητα (την έχω σημειώσει με κόκκινο) .Είναι σωστή ?
  2.Χρησιμοποιώντας αυτόν τον μετασχηματιστή εξόδου θα έχω κάποιο κέρδος π.χ. σε ισχύη , αύξηση στις χαμηλές. Αξίζει να δώσω τα παραπάνω χρήματα ? http://www.tube-town.net/ttstore/pro...Easy-Wire.html
  ΤΕΛΟΣ ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ , ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ, ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΘΕΜΑ, ΕΣΕΝΑ TOMHEL. 
  Σας είμαι ευγνώμων και συγγνώμη για τον βομβαρδισμό ερωτήσεων.Ακολουθεί και η δική μου υλοποίηση .Ελπίζω να μην έκανα καμιά μακακία.

----------


## ikaros1978

Σε περιπτωση που αργησει ο Tασος να μπει , παιρνω την πρωτοβουλια να πω κατι.
Για τον μετασχηματιστη εξοδου εγω προσωπικα δεν θα τα εδινα  200 ευρω συν κανα 40αρι εξοδα αποστολης.Με τα μισα λεφτα παιρνεις εξισου καλο μετασχηματιστη εξοδου απο ελληνα κατασκευαστη,που και σε χαμηλες θα ειναι καλυτερος απο τον προτινωμενο του Τασου και σε ισχυ μεγαλυτερη.(αν και ισχυ δεν θα κερδισεις παραπανω, απλα καλυτερες χαμηλες)
.Ειτε εισαι κοντα στην Αθηνα ειτε στην Θεσνικη..υπαρχουν λυσεις.Τωρα βεβαια η αποφαση ειναι δικη σου

Η συνδεσμολογια σωστη μου φαινεται δεν εντοπισα καποιο λαθος.Τι δεν σου κολαει καλα , να το δουμε

----------


## ironda19

Καταρχάς ένα μεγάλο μεγάλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ  για την γρήγορη απάντηση , που σημαίνει ότι ενδιαφέρθηκες να με βοηθήσεις . Όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω οι γνώσεις μου είναι περιορισμένες. Στο θέμα τώρα .Πάνω στο pcb , σύμφωνα με την τοπολογία,  το (+) των 300V φαίνεται να πηγαίνει στο (-) του ηλεκτρολυτικού των 100μF/385v .Είναι σωστή η τοπολογία ?Κάνω εγώ λάθος? Ρωτάω γιατί φοβάμαι μην τα συνδέσω ανάποδα και κάνω την πλακέτα Λωρίδα της Γάζας. Η ιδιοκατασκευή της πλακέτας καλή πως σας φάνηκε?

----------


## ironda19

Συπληρωματικά Φίλε Βαγγέλη .(Μου επιτρέπεις τον χαρακτηρισμό ?) Ο μετασχηματιστής τροφοδοσία είναι παραγγελία από Γιατρά. Προτείνεις να παραγγείλω και τους εξόδου από εκεί? Και όχι από tube town? Θα βρω λες καλύτερη ποιότητα?

----------


## Panoss

> Σε περιπτωση που αργησει ο Tασος να μπει , παιρνω την πρωτοβουλια να πω κατι.
> Για τον μετασχηματιστη εξοδου εγω προσωπικα δεν θα τα εδινα  200 ευρω συν κανα 40αρι εξοδα αποστολης.Με τα μισα λεφτα παιρνεις εξισου καλο μετασχηματιστη εξοδου απο ελληνα κατασκευαστη,που και σε χαμηλες θα ειναι καλυτερος απο τον προτινωμενο του Τασου και σε ισχυ μεγαλυτερη.(αν και ισχυ δεν θα κερδισεις παραπανω, απλα καλυτερες χαμηλες)
> .Ειτε εισαι κοντα στην Αθηνα ειτε στην Θεσνικη..υπαρχουν λυσεις.Τωρα βεβαια η αποφαση ειναι δικη σου
> 
> Η συνδεσμολογια σωστη μου φαινεται δεν εντοπισα καποιο λαθος.Τι δεν σου κολαει καλα , να το δουμ ΜΥ PROJECTS
>  ε



Για πες το όνομα του Έλληνα κατασκευαστή (και τηλ, διεύθυνση) (κι αν είναι κι από Αθήνα, ακόμα καλύτερα. :Smile: ).

----------


## ikaros1978

Εγω πολλες φορες στο παρελθον εχω προτεινει τον Αντωνιαδη.Ειναι μακραν καλυτερος και σε ποιοτητα και σε τιμη και πανω απ ολα...σε εξυπηρετηση!
Τωρα οι εν τοι Αθηνα εχετε και τον Γιατρα εκει.Δεν θελω να υποβαθμισω το tube-town (εξαλλου και γω ψωνιζω απο κει ειναι απο τα πλεον αξιοπιστα e-shop)...αλλα πιστευω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια πως η καλυτερη λυση ειναι Αντωνιαδης μετα Γιατρας και μετα tube-town.

http://www.antoniadis.com

2310306406

----------


## aris285

και στο κατω κατω γιατι να δίνουμε τα λεφτα μας εξω οτι μπορούμε να τα παιρνουμε απο εδω.

----------


## ironda19

> και στο κατω κατω γιατι να δίνουμε τα λεφτα μας εξω οτι μπορούμε να τα παιρνουμε απο εδω.



 




Δεν διαφωνώ στο να βοηθήσω την Ελληνικά αγορά . Έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο  Από θέμα ποιότητας αμφέβαλλα αλλά με κάλυψε ο Βαγγέλης .Άρα βουρ για Αντωνιάδη ή Γιατρά

----------


## ironda19

Πραγματοποιήθηκε τελικώς αγορά από κ.Αντωνιάδη.Ευγενέστατος.Ενημερωτικά λοιπόν. 2 μετασχηματιστές εξόδου (4-8-16 Ohm) στα 30 watt 160mA με δυνατότητα αργότερα να χρησιμοποιηθούν για κατασκευή με el 34 ,  στα 35€ έκαστος.

----------


## ikaros1978

Mε τον απλο πυρηνα η με τον 18αρι?

----------


## ironda19

Αρχικά μου μίλησε για καλή ποιότητα υλικών και κάτι για ενισχυμένο πυρήνα αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι με 18άρι.Αλλά μπορώ αύριο να επικοινωνήσω  αύριο. Τι προτείνεις , τι να ζητήσω. Άλλωστε χάρη σε ‘σενα Βαγγέλη απέφυγα 200 € + μεταφορικά από tube town .Και να μου βγει παραπάνω του Αντωνιάδη πάλι έχουμε μεγάλη διαφορά. 
  Και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια και το ενδιαφέρον

----------


## chris73

Βαγγέληδες, οι εξόδου είναι 99.9999999% με απλό πυρήνα. Ενδεικτικά οι αντίστοιχοι για την κατασκευή σου με P-P EL84 με απλό πυρήνα κοστίζουν 25 ευρώ έκαστος που είναι και μισοί σε όλα τους σε σχέση με αυτούς εδώ.

----------


## tomhel

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα , προσοχη Βαγγελη , η πολικοτητα ειναι ΛΑΘΟΣ....αναποδα τα εχεις βαλει...!!!
Εκει που λεει Α-Β παει το + και η γειωση παει διπλα ( ποδαρακι 9 της 6ν1π , αρνιτικο πιν του ηλεκτορλιτικου κτλ )
Προσεχε λιγακι φιλε μου , οι τασεις εδω δεν αστειεύονται

Χιλιες φορες αντωνιαδης , οι hammond  που εχω βαλει εγω ειναι απλα καλοι,,,τπτ περισσοτερο..!!!!

Σορρυ που δεν το ειδα νωριτερα , δεν πολυ-μπαινω τωρα τελευταία...Λιγος ο χρονος ασε που και ο Δημητρακης εχει παρει μονοτερμα το λαπτοπ με τα τελετουμπις.... :Lol:

----------


## ikaros1978

> Καλησπερα και απο εμενα , προσοχη Βαγγελη , η πολικοτητα ειναι ΛΑΘΟΣ....αναποδα τα εχεις βαλει...!!!
> Εκει που λεει Α-Β παει το + και η γειωση παει διπλα ( ποδαρακι 9 της 6ν1π , αρνιτικο πιν του ηλεκτορλιτικου κτλ )
> Προσεχε λιγακι φιλε μου , οι τασεις εδω δεν αστειεύονται
> 
> Χιλιες φορες αντωνιαδης , οι hammond  που εχω βαλει εγω ειναι απλα καλοι,,,τπτ περισσοτερο..!!!!
> 
> Σορρυ που δεν το ειδα νωριτερα , δεν πολυ-μπαινω τωρα τελευταία...Λιγος ο χρονος ασε που και ο Δημητρακης εχει παρει μονοτερμα το λαπτοπ με τα τελετουμπις....



τασο σαμποτερ!!!!! επιτηδες το κανεις για να παιρνεις μιζα απο τις ασφαλιστικες!!! νομιζες δεν σε καταλαβα??????

----------


## ironda19

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ όλους. Για αυτό ρώτησα,  για να αποφύγω να γίνει το κύκλωμα Αρμαγεδδών

----------


## vananton

> Βαγγέληδες, οι εξόδου είναι 99.9999999% με απλό πυρήνα. Ενδεικτικά οι αντίστοιχοι για την κατασκευή σου με P-P EL84 με απλό πυρήνα κοστίζουν 25 ευρώ έκαστος που είναι και μισοί σε όλα τους σε σχέση με αυτούς εδώ.



Για να απαντήσει ένας .... άλλος Βαγγέλης.....
Είναι με απλό πυρήνα.

----------


## ironda19

Επικοινώνησα σήμερα με τον κ.Αντωνιάδη και αλλάξαμε λίγο τα δεδομένα. Ανεβήκαμε ποιότητα χρησιμοποιώντας πυρήνα 17αρι και φυσικά λιγάκι και τιμή. Πήγαμε στα 50€ ανά τεμάχιο. Και να κάνω μια διόρθωση στα χαρακτηριστικά των μετασχηματιστών  είναι στα 35 watt , 180ma. Τέλος παιδιά αξίζει να επαναλάβω ότι ο άνθρωπος είναι ΕΥΓΕΝΕΣΤΑΤΟΣ και ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΟΣ πιο πολλά θετικά δεν μπορώ να πω μην παρεξηγηθώ

----------


## ironda19

Παιδιά καλημέρα. Το Ποτενσιόμετρο που προτείνει ο φίλος Τάσος για τον ενισχυτή είναι 47Κ log stereo. Ψάχνοντας  για μεταλλικό  της ALPHA βρίσκω στα 50K. Θα έχω πρόβλημα? 
  Άλλες  προτάσεις παιδιά ? Αν είναι εύκολο από Ελλάδα ? 
  Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## ikaros1978

κανενα απολυτως προβλημα

----------


## ironda19

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Βαγγέλη.Για αυτό το ποτενσιόμετρο τι λέτε? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Real-ALPS-...item4aaad27246  Και κάτι άλλο. Για χρήση του παρακάτω vu meter στον ενισχυτή , τι κύκλωμα χρειάζεται και το κυριότερο,  επηρεάζει την απόδοση του ενισχυτή ? http://www.ebay.com/itm/VU-Panel-Met...item3a667cb1e0

----------


## tomhel

Μια χαρα ειναι το αλπς...
Το οργανακι δεν θα σου δείξει τιποτα απο μονο του θελει και το αναλογο κυκλωματακι για να δουλέψει , πχ κατι σαν και αυτο
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=62920&page=3 η κατι σαν αυτο π.χ

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2pcs-VU-Pane...item3a6bd3afbd


Δεν επηρεάζει την απόδοση του ενισχυτη

----------


## ironda19

Φίλε Τάσο,  χίλια ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια .

----------


## ironda19

Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Έχω μπερδέψει τα μπούτια μου με τους μετασχηματιστές εξόδου. Δεδομένου ότι οι μετασχηματιστές έχουν out 4 και 8 ohm Έχω φτιάξει ένα διάγραμμα με αριθμούς .Θερμή παράκληση αν μπορεί κάποιος , ας μου δείξει τον τρόπο σύνδεσης. Και μια άλλη ερώτηση. Συνδέοντας στα 8 ohm τα ηχεία,  η έξοδος των 4 ohm μένει χωρίς φορτίο , ή και το αντίθετο .Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην έξοδο που δεν βλέπει φορτίο ? Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά

----------


## ironda19

Μια διόρθωση ως προς τους αριθμούς

----------


## ikaros1978

βλεπει φορτιο ο μετασχηματιστης σου ειτε στα 4 ειτε στα 8! δεν βλεπει οταν ειναι στον αερα και τα δυο.Οποτε μην φοβασαι.Οσο για το σχεδιο εμενα προσωπικα με μπερδευει λιγο σχετικα με το πρωτευον του μετασχηματιστη και τις κλεμες τις πλακετας.Τι δεν εχεις καταλαβει επ αυτου?

----------


## tomhel

> Μια διόρθωση ως προς τους αριθμούς 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39430



σε καθε κλεμα εξοδου του ενισχυτη μπαινει ενας μ/ς εξοδου...οποτε το + του μ/ς παει με το Μ της κλεμας , και οι αντιστοιχοι αριστεροι και δεξιοι ακροδεκτες του μ/ς πανε στις αντιστοιχες θεσεις στην κλεμα...
Εαν λοιπον εχεις 8 ωμ ηχεια συνδεεις τον μ/ς εκει που λεει 8 ωμ , και στην εισοδο αλλα και στην εξοδο....
Η αναδραση Φ1 συνδέετε στο + της εξοδου του ενισχυτη ( 8 ωμ )...εχε υποψιν οτι στα 4 ωμ ( εαν δηλαδη εχεις ηχεια 4 ωμ ) τοτε το κυκλωμα της αναδρασης r/c πρεπει να αλλαξει....

----------


## ironda19

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ Βαγγέλη και Τάσο. Τάσο στην ουσία τα 4ohm του μετασχηματιστή είναι στον αέρα. Δεν μπορούν να συνδεθούν. Σωστά?  Έχω κάνει ένα πρόχειρο διάγραμμα αν μπορείς ρίξε μια ματιά. Και κάτι άλλο. Οι γειώσεις όλες σε ένα σημείο? Δηλαδή του μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας, των μετασχηματιστών εξόδων και του ενισχυτή?

----------


## ikaros1978

το 18 με το 19 στο ποτενσιομετρο αλλαξε τα μεταξυ τους.Και τα 4 ohm μπορεις να τα συνδεσεις σε μια εξοδο στο σασι σου απλα αυτο που σου λεει ο τασος ειναι οτι θελει αλλη αναδραση να υπολογισεις παλι.Αν δεν εχεις ηχεια 4 Ohm η δεν σκοπευεις να αγορασεις τοτε αστο στον αερα και μην το συνδεεις πουθενα.Εξαλλου 4 ohm στο σπιτι...σπανιο πραγμα

----------

ironda19 (13-12-12)

----------


## ironda19

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Βαγγέλη. Ο Τάσος στην περιγραφή του ενισχυτή αναφέρει «Επίσης το καλώδιο ανάδρασης πρέπει να είναι μπλενταζ , με γειωμένη μόνο την μια του άκρη , αυτή που ξεκινάει από την πλακέτα». Φαντάζομαι ότι είναι το καλώδιο που καταλήγει στο + εξόδου του μετασχηματιστή? Ή κάνω λάθος.
  Οι γειώσεις όλες μαζί σε ένα σημείο ? Των μετασχηματιστών (τροφοδοσίας –εξόδου ) του ενισχυτή, μπόρνες  κ.λ.π. .
  Τέλος συγχωρέστε με για το βομβαρδισμό ερωτήσεων. Δεν σας κρύβω ότι νιώθω άσχημα.

----------


## ikaros1978

Να μην νιωθεις καθολου ασχημα.Αλοιμονο!

Οι γειωσεις ολες μαζι ναι.Ολες και σε ενα σημειο οσο γινεται ποιο κοντα στο βυσμα εισοδου του ηχου.
Το καλωδιο της αναδρασης ειναι οντως αυτο που καταληγει στο + του εξοδου.Και καλο θα ειναι να ειναι μπλενταζ οπως πολυ σωστα σου ειπε ο Τασος ωστε να παρεχει προστασια.(θωρακιση)

(ενα δωματιο για καμμια 10αρια μερες το καλοκαιρι για μενα και τον Τασο στο Νησι για διακοπες διπλα σε πιπινοστεκι και ειμαστε πατσι!!!!  :Lol:  )

----------


## ironda19

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Βαγγέλη . Και δεν μου λες ρε Βαγγέλη, αυτό είναι το αντίτιμο που ζητάς για τις μέχρι τώρα απαντήσεις στις εύκολες ερωτήσεις. Δηλαδή τώρα που αρχίζω δύσκολες ερωτήσεις φαντάζομαι τι αντίτιμο θα ζητήσεις? Δε βαριέσαι όλα θυσία στο βωμό της λυχνίας .
*ΥΠΕΡ ΛΥΧΝΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΔΡΑΣΗΣ*.   :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## ironda19

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Παιδιά για επιλογέα εισόδου πηγής έχουμε καμιά πρόταση? Μέχρι 3 πηγές ?

----------


## panos318

Tom τα σέβη μου δεν γνωρίζω πολλά από λάμπες αλά της κοιτάω με δέος!! 
Αυτό που με ενθουσίασε όμως περισσότερο είναι η παρουσίαση που έκανες μεγάλε τα έσπασες μπράβο και πάλη μπράβο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ikaros1978

> Καλημέρα σε όλους. Παιδιά για επιλογέα εισόδου πηγής έχουμε καμιά πρόταση? Μέχρι 3 πηγές ?



Η απλη λυση ειναι η χρηση διπλου περιστροφικου διακοπτη.Η καλυτερη αλλα πιο συνθετη ειναι η χρηση επιλογεα με ρελε.Αν βαριεσαι να φτιαξεις ενα (ειναι πολυ απλο) στο ebay ειναι φθηνοι (16 e).Εγω προτεινω την δευτερη λυση
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audio-Input-...item1e74f1a6db

το οτι εχει 4 εισοδους δεν σημαινει οτι δεν μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις λιγοτερες

----------


## ironda19

Ευχαριστώ Βαγγέλη.

----------


## ironda19

Καλησπέρα σε όλους .Τομ - Βαγγέλη ή όποιος άλλος μπορεί να βοηθήσει.Παρακάτω ακολουθεί το κύκλωμα του ενισχυτή. Μήπως υπάρχει λαθάκι και το σωστό είναι το αυτό που ζωγράφισα ? Παιδεύομαι ώρες τώρα να  δω τι έχω κάνει λάθος. Ο ήχος που παίρνω είναι πάρα πολύ χαμηλός. Στην αρχή είχα και βόμβο. Ο βόμβος εξαφανίστηκε όταν ένωσα όλες τις γειώσεις. Τι άλλο να φταίει ?    Αν δεν βγάλω άκρη βλέπω τις λάμπες να στολίζουν το Χριστουγεννιάτικο δένδρο :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Costis Ni

Για δες μήπως έχεις ανάποδα το LM. Κοίτα στο datasheet να σιγουρευτείς οτι τα in-adj-out είναι σωστά

----------

ironda19 (13-12-12)

----------


## ironda19

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Κώστα για την απάντηση. Φαντάζομαι ότι εννοείς στους μετασχηματιστές εξόδου ?

----------


## ironda19

Θα  στολίσω το δένδρο με EL 84 και μετασχηματιστές εξόδου . Το πήρα απόφαση. Τι αναθεματισμένο λάθος κάνω και παίζει σε πολύ χαμηλή ένταση. Στο μετασχηματιστή εξόδου εκτός από το + πάει στο Μ,  τα άλλα δύο καλώδια 8K παίζει ρόλο πως θα συνδεθούν στο L και R της πλακέτας? Επειδή ο μετασχηματιστής έχει και 4ohm , αν δοκιμάσω να βάλω τα 4 ohm (μην τυχόν και μου έγραψε λάθος τα καλώδια ο κατασκευαστής) υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να κάνω ζημιά ?

----------


## aris285

Καταρχας βγαλε απο πανω την αναδραση. ελενξε το LM317 οπως λεει και ο Κωστας.
οι μετασχηματιστες εξοδου απο ποιον ειναι?

----------


## ironda19

Άρη καλημέρα και σε ευχαριστώ.Τα lm317 σωστά είναι .Επίσης οι τάσεις που παίρνω στα σημεία που δείχνει ο Τάσος είναι οι ακόλουθες 1v αντί για 1.25v,  11.5v αντί για 11v  και 225v αντί των 245v δεν νομίζω να είναι μεγάλη η διαφορά .Οι μετρήσεις έγιναν με τις λάμπες πάνω.

----------


## aris285

Απο τις τασεις εισαι μια χαρα. δεν μου ειπες για τους μετασχηματιστες εξοδου απο ποιον ειναι και ποσα ΚΩ εχουν πρωτευων.
την αναδραση την εβγαλες?

----------


## ironda19

Άρη και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση . Οι ενισχυτές είναι από Αντωνιάδη ο οποίος ήταν εξυπηρετικότατος  και γρήγορος .Τον έχω ξαναπάρει τηλέφωνο και ομολογώ την υποστήριξη που παρέχει και την ευγένεια, λίγοι την έχουν . Στο θέμα μας τώρα. Οι μετασχηματιστές έχουν 8Κ και 4Κ .Μόλις έπαιξε το ένα κανάλι χωρίς την ανάδραση πάνω. Τώρα κοιτάω μήπως έκανα πατάτα με το ποτενσιόμετρο.   




[IMG]file:///C:\DOCUME~1\PAP\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip  _image001.gif[/IMG]

----------


## aris285

Οτι κανεις χωρις αναδραση αυτην θα την βαλεις στο τελος. ισως χρειαστει να αλαξεις την τιμη της αντιστασης. Προχωρα και μην ανγχωνεσαι.Και να ξερεις οταν οι λαμπες ειναι καινουριες θελουν στρωσιμο στην αρχη θα παιζουν πιο χαμηλα και μετα απο καποιες ωρες λειτουργειας θα δεις οτι θα ανευασει ενταση.

----------


## ironda19

Να ΄σαι καλά Άρη .Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.Όταν έβαλα την ανάδραση έπαιζε βραχνά και με πολύ βόμβο.Στην ανάδραση έβαλα θωρακισμένο καλώδιο και γείωσα το πλέγμα με τις υπόλοιπες γειώσεις.Βέβαια όλα αυτά με το ένα κανάλι γιατί το άλλο δεν ...μήπως να τον αφήσω μονοκάναλο :Smile: .Και πάλι σε υπερ ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον και τη βοήθεια

----------


## aris285

οταν λες το αλλο δεν τι ενοεις τι κανει δηλαδη?
μαλον την εχεις συνδεσει αναποδα την αναδραση δοκιμασε να αλαξεις τα καλωδια πανω στον μετασχηματιστη.

----------


## Costis Ni

Ωραία, φαίνεται φως στο τούνελ.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως μην κρεμάσεις μετασχηματιστές στο δέντρο, είναι βαριοί κι άν πέσουν θα σου κάνουν ζημιά στο δάπεδο. Στο λέω από προσωπική πείρα Τις λυχνίες τις κρεμάς άφοβα.  :Biggrin:

----------

ironda19 (13-12-12)

----------


## ironda19

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά.Στο άλλο δεν έχουμε καθόλου ήχο . Ξαναμέτρησα πάλι τις τάσεις , κανονικά .Τι ανάθεμα .Αν μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος όπως κοιτάμε το κύκλωμα στο αριστερό κανάλι στο βέλος , ποια είναι η ανάδραση και ποια είναι η γείωση?

----------


## aris285

1. αναδραση
2. εισοδος σηματος
3. ground

στο αλλο καναλι τα εχει αναποδα.

----------


## ironda19

Όπως κοιτάμε το ποτενσιόμετρο με τον άξονα προς τα πάνω .Ποια είναι ή είσοδος πηγής και ποιο πάει στον ενισχυτή?Εγώ τα σύνδεσα ως εξής.
  Στο 1 και 4 έβαλα την γείωση .Στο 2 και 5 την πηγή και το 3 και το 6 πάει στον ενισχυτή.

----------


## aris285

λαθος στα ακρα του ποτενσιομετρο θα βαλεις την πηγη και στο μεσαιο θα παει ο ενισχητης.

οπως ειναι αυτο
1 ground
2 στον ενισχητη
3 εισοδος πηγη

----------

Costis Ni (12-12-12)

----------


## ironda19

Ευχαριστώ Άρη.Πάω για δοκιμή

----------


## ironda19

Ανεβάζω και το κύκλωμα. Άρη είναι φυσιολογική η τόσο διαφορετική τιμή τάσης στα δύο κανάλια σε διάφορα σημεία του κυκλώματος. Περίπου 40 v διαφορά. Στα σημεία που υποδεικνύει ο Τάσος οι τιμές είναι ίδιες  και στο δικό μου. Όπως κοιτάς την πλακέτα το αριστερό κανάλι δεν δουλεύει. Αυτό με την μεγαλύτερη τάση των 103 v.Τέλος αν μπορείς σε παρακαλώ ρίξε μια ματιά για λάθη.

----------


## ironda19

Ανεβάζω και του Τάσο το τυπωμένο

----------


## ironda19

Καμιά ιδέα κανείς?

----------


## Dimitris AR

Kανε τραμπα τις δυο 6Ν1P απο το ενα καναλι στο αλλο .

----------

ironda19 (13-12-12)

----------


## ironda19

Δημήτρη καλησπέρα. Τις έχω κάνει και αυτές και τις el84 και τους μετασχηματιστές.Αλλά έχω διαφορά στην τάση στις 6Ν1Ρ.Είναι λογική αυτή η διαφορά?
 .

----------


## kostas69

Μετρησε με πολυμετρο τις γραμμες (συνεχειες) στο τυπωμενο καθως και τις γειωσεις σου.

----------

ironda19 (13-12-12)

----------


## ironda19

Κώστα καλησπέρα και σε ευχαριστώ .Λοιπόν και εκεί έχω διαφορές.Τώρα παρατηρήσα ότι το προβληματικό κανάλι βγάζει ελάχιστο ήχο και με βραχνάδα.Ενώ όταν ανοίγω (on) τον ενισχυτή παίζει πιο δυνατά ο ήχος και αμέσως μετά σε ένα δευτερόλεπτο χαμηλώνει.Όλα αυτά στο προβληματικό κανάλι έτσι.

----------


## ironda19

Μέτρησα όλες τις αντιστάσεις και είναι οκ. Τις λάμπες και τους μετασχηματιστές τους έκανα τράμπα .οκ. Τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς τους άλλαξα . Απομένουν οι υπόλοιποι πυκνωτές και τα  lm. Τα lm πώς να τα μετρήσω πάνω στην πλακέτα?

----------


## Dimitris AR

Βαγγελη καλησπερα , υπαρχει μια πιθανοτητα εστω και μικρη κατα την αποχαλκωση της πλακετας να εχουν μεινει υπολειματα χαλκου σε καποιο σημειο και να βραχυκυκλωνει , ελεξε ολες τις γραμμες ( γυρο απο την 6Ν1Ρ )  για τυχον βραχυκυκλωμα οπτικα αλλα και με το πολυμετρο , η να εχει παει καποιο κομματι κολλησης η καλωδιακι και να σου δημιουργει προβληματα .

----------


## ironda19

Δημήτρη καλησπέρα και σε ευχαριστώ.Θα το τσεκάρω αύριο.Δημήτρη να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο.Στο ένα κανάλι το οποίο δουλεύει όταν συνδέσω την ανάδραση (με θωρακισμένο καλώδιο και γειωμένη την μία άκρη) μειώνεται κατά πολύ η ένταση.Παλμογράφος δεν υπάρχει . ο έλεγχος θα γίνει ακουστικά. Ξεκινάω  μειώνοντας την αντίσταση ?

----------


## Dimitris AR

Βεβαια , η αναδραση μειωνει την ενταση πιο σωστα την ενισχυση του ενισχυτη , βεβαια αυτο εξαρταται απο το ποσο σκληρη ειναι αυτη η αναδραση , δλδ ( για ενα δεδομενο σημα εισοδου ) εαν κρατησεις την 2ΚΩ σταθερη και συνδεσεις την 24ΚΩ θα μειωθει η ενταση του ενισχυτη δλδ το πλατος του σηματος εξοδου του ενισχυτη , εαν αρχισεις να μειωνεις σταδιακα την 24ΚΩ θα δεις οτι μειωνεται και η ενταση , βεβαια δεν πρεπει να το παρακανεις διοτι θα μειωθει πολυ η ενταση του ενισχυτη και μπορει να ταλαντωσει κιολας και εφοσον δεν εχεις παλμογραφο ο ελεγχος θα γινει ακουστικα .
  Η αναδραση εκτος οτι μειωνει την ενταση του ενισχυτη δλδ την ενισχυση του ( το Gain ) μειωνει τις παραμορφωσεις , μειωνει την εμπεδηση εξοδου του ενισχυτη και αυξανει την αποκριση συχνοτητας του ενισχυτη δλδ πολλα τα καλα της αναδρασης .

----------


## aris285

> Ανεβάζω και το κύκλωμα. Άρη είναι φυσιολογική η τόσο διαφορετική τιμή τάσης στα δύο κανάλια σε διάφορα σημεία του κυκλώματος. Περίπου 40 v διαφορά. Στα σημεία που υποδεικνύει ο Τάσος οι τιμές είναι ίδιες  και στο δικό μου. Όπως κοιτάς την πλακέτα το αριστερό κανάλι δεν δουλεύει. Αυτό με την μεγαλύτερη τάση των 103 v.Τέλος αν μπορείς σε παρακαλώ ρίξε μια ματιά για λάθη. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39817Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39818



απο την φοτο δεν βγαζω ακρη. Σηγουρα το λαθος ειναι στην πλακετα. τσεκαρησε αρχηκα οτι εχεις βαλει τα σωστα υλικα στην σωστη θεση ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΜΕ ΒΑΣΗ ΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΟ ΤΥΠΟΜΕΝΟ. 
κοιτα για ψυχρες κολησεις και τσεκαρε με το πολυμετρο τους χαλκοδιαδρομους απο ακρη σε ακρη μην τυχων υπαρχει καποιο κοψημο. Παντα με καθαρο μιαλο και χωρις βιασινη. 
αν σου ειναι ευκολο βαλε και μια φοτο το κατω μερος της πλακετας.

----------


## ironda19

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Δημήτρη και Άρη σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια και το χρόνο σας. Άρη ανεβάζω και την πλακέτα

----------


## aris285

ενταξυ φαινεται. δες αυτα που σου ειπα και τσεκαρε επισεις οτι η βαση της λυχνιας εναι καλα κολημενη στην πλακετα.

----------

ironda19 (13-12-12)

----------


## ironda19

Άρη χίλια ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον την βοήθεια και τον χρόνο σου.Χίλια ευχαριστώ

----------

aris285 (13-12-12)

----------


## ironda19

Βρέθηκε το πρόβλημα. Σε δύο σημεία του τυπωμένου ήταν λάθος οι αντιστάσεις .Κάνω δοκιμές και αμέσως μετά θα ανεβάσω λεπτομέρεις.

----------


## ironda19

Οι λευκές τιμές είναι οι σωστές.
 
Με την ανάδραση τι να κάνω?Στο ένα κανάλι χαμηλώνει απελπιστικά ο ήχος στο άλλο βουήζει σαν κόρνα πλοίου.Λέτε να έπιασε λιμάνι?  :Smile: .Λοιπόν τι να κάνω ?

----------


## ironda19

Προς Θεού παιδιά μην με παρεξηγήσετε ότι καλά το παίζω  έξυπνος. Όπως βοηθήσατε εμένα ,οφείλω με την σειρά μου να βοηθήσω όποιον έχει σκοπό να φτιάξει τον εν λόγω ενισχυτή .Έτσι απλά βρήκα το λαθάκι και είπα να το ανεβάζω να μην ταλαιπωρούνται και άλλοι  .Άλλωστε το μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο  ευγνωμοσύνης ανήκει  στον Tomhel αλλά δεν μπορώ να παραλείψω και όλους τους υπόλοιπους οι οποίοι με βοήθησαν αφάνταστα σε κάθε μου απορία. (Ikaros 1978 , ARIS 285 , Costis Ni, Costas 69,  Dimitris AR,  ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ.)
  Μην ξεχάσω .Με την ανάδραση τι να κάνω ?

----------


## tomhel

Αμα δεν υπαρχει χρονος , ο κοσμακης ταλαιπωρείτε..!!!!
1000 συγνώμη που δεν το ειχα δει πιο πριν , αλλα χτες το βράδυ το πήρα χαμπαρι , και τωρα βρήκα λιγο χρονο να ασχοληθώ...

Όντως εκει που λες υπάρχει ΄τυπογραφικό΄λαθος , παλι καλά που το είδες και ξεστραβώθηκα και εγώ..!!
Η αναδραση ειναι ενα πολυ σκατ...πραμα , ειχα παιδευτεί παρα πολυ να την πετύχω ( με παλμογραφο ) και δυστυχώς η τιμη του φιλτρου εχει να κανει και με την ποιότητα των Μ/ς εξοδου αλλα και με το φορτιο...

Στην δικια σου περίπτωση το καλύτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι αντι για σταθερή αντισταση να βαλεις ενα ποτενσιόμετρο και να 'ψαξεις' για το καλύτερο ακουστικό αποτέλεσμα...

----------


## ironda19

Καλησπέρα Tom. και σε ευχαριστώ για όλη την βοήθεια.Παίζει πολύ καλά ο ενισχυτής και ως εδώ που έφτασα σε ΄σενα, κυρίως , το οφείλω. 
Για ποτενσιόμετρο θα μπορούσες να μου δείξεις κάτι ?

----------


## aris285

> Οι λευκές τιμές είναι οι σωστές.
>  
> Με την ανάδραση τι να κάνω?Στο ένα κανάλι χαμηλώνει απελπιστικά ο ήχος στο άλλο βουήζει σαν κόρνα πλοίου.Λέτε να έπιασε λιμάνι? .Λοιπόν τι να κάνω ?



λογικα την αναδραση την εχεις συνδεσει αναποδα. κανε τραμπα τα καλωδια στον μετασχηματιστη εξωδου.
οσο για το οτι χαμηλωνει πολυ η ενταση ειναι λογικο. παρολα αυτα εαν ο ενυσχητης φτανει στο κλιπαρισμα τωτε ειναι ενταξει. *Και θυμησου οταν στρωσουν οι λαμπες θα παιζει πιο δυνατα.*

----------

ironda19 (14-12-12)

----------


## ironda19

Άρη καλημέρα και συγχαρητήρια για το κόσμημα που έφτιαξες μέσα και έξω. Χθες είδα τον δικό σου ενισχυτή. Πάω για δοκιμές στον δικό μου όπως μου έγραψες παραπάνω και σε ευχαριστώ για όλα. Άρη τι ποτενσιόμετρο χρειάζεται αντί σταθερής αντίστασης όπως προτείνει ο Tom. για να παίξω με την ανάδραση ?

----------

aris285 (14-12-12)

----------


## aris285

σε ευχαρηστω πολυ Βαγγελη
σηγουρεψε πρωτα οτι εχεις συνδέσει αναποδα την αναδραση.
για εμενα αστο να παιξει καμια 10ρια ωρες χωρις αναδραση να στρωσει λιγο, και μετα την βαζεις και την αφηνεις οπως ειναι στο σχεδιο. κανωνικα θες παλμογραφο για να την φερεις ακριβως.

----------


## ironda19

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Άρη

----------


## stefanakis

Πολλά μπράβο!!!! Ωραία κατασκευή και πολύ προσεγμένη!! Σε τυπωμένο κι όλας...  :Wink:

----------


## ironda19

Καλημέρα σε όλο το forum. Παιδιά βοήθεια αν υπαρχει δυνατότητα. Ψαχνω για audio input selector άνω των 3 εισόδων με ρελέ , αλλά θελω να το φτιάξω μόνος μου .Στο ebay από Κίνα έχω βρει αρκετά. Έχουμε κανένα σχέδιο? Τι ρελέ 12v να αγοράσω? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ironda19

Παιδιά καλησπέρα βρήκα το παρακάτω κύκλωμα για επιλογέα εισόδου για τον ενισχυτή, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι ρελέ να χρησιμοποιήσω ?Τροφοδοσία θα είναι με 12v dc. Επίσης τα τρανζίστορ 2Ν3904  ποιος ο ρόλος τους?

----------


## marougos

Βαγγέλη πες μας τι έγινε τελικά με την κατασκευή σου γιατί σκέπτομαι να την ξεκινήσω και εγώ

----------


## marougos

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για το τροφοδοτικό (ελεκτορ στυλ)  για τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς έχω 2 των 330μF 400Volt  και έναν των 470μF 400Volt μπορώ να τους χρησιμοποιήσω  χωρίς να υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## ironda19

> Βαγγέλη πες μας τι έγινε τελικά με την κατασκευή σου γιατί σκέπτομαι να την ξεκινήσω και εγώ



 
Σπύρο καλησπέρα και συγνώμη για καθυστέρηση . Η κατασκευή του λαμπάτου ολοκληρώθηκε και παρουσίαστηκε εδώ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=72210

----------


## marougos

Αν μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει με τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς αλλά και μία ακόμη απορία. Για το τροφοδοτικό είναι απαραίτητο να πάρουμε τα 220 volt από τον μετασχηματιστή στο δευτερεύων ή μπορούμε να δώσουμε τάση στην πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικού κατευθείαν  από το δίκτυο. Δηλαδή τι κερδίζουμε στο να δίνουμε τροφοδοσία από μετασχηματιστή. Αυτό το λέω μήπως έτσι χρησιμοποιήσουμε μετασχηματιστή μόνο για τα 6,3 volt

----------


## spirakos

Οι πυκνωτες ειναι μια χαρα
Οσο περι τασης δικτυου μπορεις να το ανορθωσεις ΑΛΛΑ υπαρχει μια μικρη πιθανοτητα 99.9% να βρεθεις καπως ετσι

Αυτο στη καλυτερη των περιπτωσεων, στη χειροτερη θα σε κουβαλαν 4
Δεν αξιζει να ρισκαρεις για 30ευρω που εχει ενας μετ/στης απομονωσης 1:1

----------


## marougos

Καλησπέρα παιδιά θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας για την εν λόγο κατασκευή. Έχω  στα χέρια μου μετασχηματιστή που παρήγγειλα από τον Αντωνιάδη, και η τάση που μου δίνει για τα νήματα  αντί για 6,3 volt είναι 6 ακριβώς . θα έχω πρόβλημα στον ενισχυτή επειδή δεν είναι ακριβώς 6,3 που χρειάζομαι για τα νήματα?

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα,με τι τάση δικτύου όμως έχεις τα 6V;

----------


## p.gabr

Εάν είναι 6βολτ επάνω στα ποδαράκια της λυχνίας δεν έχεις πρόβλημα, εάν όμως αυτό που μας λες είναι στην έξοδο του ΜΤ και χωρίς φορτίο τότε καλό θα ήταν να διορθωθεί 
Πήγαινε τον πίσω να σου προσθέσει τέσσερις - πέντε σπείρες εάν δεν μπορείς μόνος σου.
Εγραψα επάνω στα ποδαράκια της λυχνίας γιατί και τα καλώδια έχουν πτώση τάσης αλλά και τα πινς της βάσης προς την λυχνία.

----------


## marougos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την γρήγορη απάντηση σας το μεσημέρι που θα έχω τον χρόνο θα βάλω στον πάγκο τον μετασχηματιστή και θα σας δώσω τις τιμές από την έξοδο του μετασχηματιστή αλλά και τις εξόδους από το τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## marougos

OI ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ
Τάση δικτύου  234 V
Έξοδος μετ/στη   228 V  και 5,97 V

Έξοδος τροφοδοτικού   314 V   και  5,97 V

----------


## marougos

Tomhel καλό μεσημέρι έχουν "σπάσει" τα Link των φωτογραφιών στην αρχή

----------

